# Naruto: Destiny Main Thread



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2013)

*Konoha*

The last Kage summit had not gone as well as it could have. Nothing that could spark a war but not far off. The tension was almost visible and the feeling was that any ill conceived sentence would be the final straw. There was an arms race of sorts going on, with each military stepping up their efforts to defend their territories. The Wind was as bitter as ever being given the vast amount of unusable land, the Water country was insecure about their size, the Lightning country was arrogant over their power, The Earth were being as inflammatory as usual and the Fire Country were caught in the middle attempting to quell the tension.

The little countries in the middle were becoming uneasy about sharing borders with the powerhouses and were looking for a way out but still had jobs that needed done, the Daimyo of each careful not to tread on anyone's toes. All it would take was one spark to light blow the entire powder keg. And on the horizon that spark was looming; a country of Samurai that were increasing in number and strength.

But the story begins not at the top, but at the bottom. A new generation of shinobi come into the fray fresh out of the Academy, unaware of just how dangerous the world is, their eyes full of hopes and dreams - the test for them will be to keep them alive.

The Academy teacher Sendo Kagawa looks on, sitting on the wooden bench, chewing on a bit of straw and happy with the shinobi that have graduated. He sighs deeply knowing the hardships they have to face but also knows that they all have a power within them that will see them through it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 3, 2013)

He hated mornings .

The sun would shine overly brightly, everyone could see everything.  Night was much better.  He was,thus far, of meager skill, and operating in the dark made things much easier on him.  Although right now it didn't much matter.  He had yet to recieve his first Contract and he suspected he wouldn't for some time.  Much to his dismay.  Ikhan Ibn Abadi, or Han as others had taken to calling him belonged to a religious sect of Assassin's, and was undergoing training to become one himself.  It was a long and arduous path, but he had been born on it.  It was his Fate, chosen by the Lord.  His own cross he must bear.  He was sitting at a desk, writing in a journal.  It was customary to do so.  Assassins all did it, and upon their death, their writings would be added to the Gospel.

Han closed the book and rose from his chair.  He had long since showered and dressed, wearing a black, short-sleeved shirt and form-fitting black pants.  He took a white travelers cloak and rose the hood over his head, before wrapping his hitai-ate around his left thigh.  His golden eyes peered out from under the hood as he rose from his seat.  He grabbed his pouch of various weapons and proceeded out the door.

The village of Konoha was as bustling as ever, kids running about, crowds of shoppers, and the occasional cart carrying goods , both foreign and domestic.  Lots of cover.  Han cut through the crowds with trained ease, moving between people like a ghost.  His destination was the Shinobi Academy, to await placement on a team.  He was not looking forward to this.  He was poor in social situations, a byproduct of his childhood being devoted to becoming an assassin.  Now he was being forced into playing ninja with other kids when he could be honing his skills and ridding the world of evil.  He repressed a sigh and mentally recited a prayer.

_Amonkira, Lord of Hunters.  I ask that my hands be steady, my aim be true, and my feet swift, and, if the worst should come to pass, grant me forgiveness._


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2013)

*Dante 
Graduation day in Konoha*

It had been a tough road and parents all congratulated their kids for doing so well. Dante didn't know what happened to his parents and his attempts to break into the Hyuuga archives were continually thwarted; the caged bird technique being frequently used on the young man. As far as searing headaches went, nothing could compare to that feeling - but still he would try.

It was days like this that reminded him more than most that he was alone in terms of family. He stood outside the classroom. As Vergil was congratulated by the Hyuuga elders, he knew he wasn't going to get any recognition for it, but it's not as if that was the reason for becoming a shinobi. He gently held a locket that hung round his neck, containing a piece of paper that was of great importance to him. Dante looked at the proper and almost ceremonial manner in which the Hyuuga acted and was glad he wasn't part of that pomp.

Takara stood a few feet in front of him. They had devised a game to be played with the other shinobi called Smack! which was as stupid as it sounded. You had to sneak up on the victim and smack them as hard as you could on the face. The two had a feud going for a while and he had got him good last time. Dante was going to come up on top this time!

He filled an open palm with whipped cream and snuck up behind him ( 3 vs 4) Dante swung violently but Takara dodged it, having detected Dante's intentions a while back, the whipped cream flew out of his hand and landed on top of Sendo's head. The sensei nodded and sighed. 

"You two. I love you guys. Really. Really I do." Sendo said wiping the cream off his head. "And don't even bother apologizing, I know you won't mean it."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2013)

*Graduation Day?....Who cares?!*

Onizuka Rei

Graduation day, a special day for all of those young and vivacious kids who aren?t only starting to enter their puberty but also what could be called the Adult World as well formed shinobi full of pride and decision... *squeeze*.... or at  least that is what this day was supposed to be but in this residence, someone seemed to have plans slightly different to what a normal graduation day would be.

"Heheheh, this should be enough"his mischievous voice only audible for his very own ears while a big smile appeared in his face and his eyes began to shine with an undescribable radiance. For many he would seem like a young man excited because of his final day of academy lessons but the truth was completely different, anyone who knew about the personality of this boy would know that when he was in such a good mood nothing pleasant was approaching. 

Taking a backpack full of who-knows-what, the blond demon walked over to the exit of his home.
--------------------------------------
Rei would often enter through everywhere but the door of the school, obvious since he had many secret exits so he could skip on classes and go make pranks around the town or at least to other teachers in different rooms. Taking out something from his bag, he kept it inside his pockets and walked to the yard where most of families would be congratulating their newly graduated genin. It didn?t take long before he could find out Takara, Dante and Sendo, the latter with some cream on his head while the other two were looking at him with everything but regret about their actions.

"Hey guys!! It?s not cool you know? you should have some respect for sensei"the blue eyed young man spouted with a little smile adorning his usually expressive face.

"hmm? Why?re you looking at me like that?"he suddenly asked admiring the faces that both of his fellow genin and his teacher had apparently thanks to his comment. Onizuka Rei, the blu-eyed demon of the shinobi academy was lecturing others about respecting their elders; be it a prank or that the kid really meant it, those words were definitely something they never thought the kid would say....ever.

"Oh c?mmon, it?s our last day here. Can?t I show that I?ve changed ??"going  between the two boys, he took his hands out of his pockets and made a move like he was about to surround his friends each with each arm  but....

"LIKE HELL I WOULD!!!!"he shouted now swinging his arms with strength, the shout instantly warned Dante who somehow managed to dodge but...CLACK!!! 

Egg yolk dropping from Takara?s face was the only thing that those blue orbs saw before exploding in peals of laughter.

"HAHAHAHA!!! Oh man, and I thought the one who would fall for it was Dante!! Hayahaha!!"tears were trying to come out from his eyes as he couldn?t stop, it was just too funny!!

"Well now gotta run!! I need to make some confessions, get dates, ya know it?s hard to be popular. hahahah!"wa sthe last he said sprinting towards the building where once they all or at lleats the rest, took classes.

That?s how the graduation day started for Onizuka Rei, one of the biggest trouble makers of the academy and just like Takara and Dante one of the few who started with that stupid game which so far wa snothing but fun.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2013)

A Billboard at the central market place says:

"Wanted!! Pickpocket!!! Dead or Alive, Reward $100!!!"


*Spoiler*: _image_


----------



## Kuno (Nov 4, 2013)

*Takara...*

The morning had been simple for Takara.  He listened to his father spout about how proud he was that his son had graduated the academy.  The young shinobi knew it was all word service.  Doshi had graduated much younger than him.  In fact he was the oldest in the Inuzuka clan to graduate.  It didn't matter though, his father still pretended that Takara was the greatest shinobi he had ever seen.  Rolling his eyes Takara grabbed a doughnut and walked out of the room while his dad was still speaking.  

Watching Taki, the boys companion, follow his son, the older shinobi could only sigh.  “What have a done wrong Tsuki?  Why does he not believe that he his my heart and soul?”  The man's eyes shimmered slightly but he just went about doing the few things he needed to do before leaving to attend his son's graduation.

*
Aiko...*

“All done!”  The woman brushed her white hair back and snapped the dress she had been ironing.  “Aiko, it's done!”  

“Okay!  Thanks Mom!”  Aiko came bounding in the almost sterile environment from the kitchen, a very sterile environment and took the garment from her mother.  She slipped it on then went to grab a very shiny apple from the bowl in the kitchen.  Taking off the clear wrapping her mother had put around it, she bit into it, careful not to let any juice run.

“I just don't know if I like you doing this Aiko.”  Talla crossed her arm and looked at her reason for living.  The only that she could see was her only child covered in blood, sick from some disease or poison that was on a kunai.  “I think...”  She stepped forward, once again ready to fight once again.

“Talla!  Leave the poor girl alone!”  A very large white haired man walked into the house.  He was solid muscle, as wide the doorway and well above Aiko's height, he wore a nicely trimmed beard.

“Grandpa!”  Aiko squealed before rushing over and giving him a hug.  “I thought you had a mission.”

“I did but the Hokage let me off for the day.  I had to be there to watch my only grandchild follow in my footsteps!”  He laughed deeply and embraced her, lifting her up in a big bear hug.

After a few moments Aiko waved her hand and laughed.  “I will see you in a bit!”  The pair nodded and watched her go.  They both had their fears for her but they were much different.

*The Academy....*

“I can't believe we actually graduated Taki.”  Takara looked down at the dog next to him.  It gave a tiny yap and wagged his tail.  “Yeah I know.”  With a sigh then a big grin, he stepped to the side and ducked.  He laughed while watching the fluffy white missile fly over his head and right to the sensei.  Laughing he bounced on the balls of his feet.  “I don't know if I would count that as a hit or for who!”  Takara laughed while Taki jumped onto Sendo-Sensei and began licking off the whipped cream.

“Ah come on.  We love you too Sensei!”  Takara laughed, not noticing his father watching the whole thing with a smirk.  It was the distraction that Dante had caused that made Takara completely miss Rei coming up behind them.  Taki was busy with food and he was caught completely unaware.

“Damn it!”  Takara scowled wiping at the slimy egg.  He threw it toward Rei's retreating back but it landed no where near his friend.  Now done with the whip cream Taki jumped to the boy's shoulder and began licking of the remnants of the egg.  Making a face, Takara let the dog deal with the mess while he planned what to do to get back at him.  

Takara had mistakenly thought that graduation day would be off limits.  Not anymore.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 4, 2013)

*Haru Yamanaka​*
_Ha?u

Things were pretty much the same today, the same it has been lately. The atmosphere around the area felt incredibly tense and hostile. I got the feeling that all it would take was a wrong move, maybe even just the sound of a pin hitting the ground and everything would fall through. Being as young as I am, and a genius, it?s doesn?t really take a genius?heh I guess it does. Uh, what was I saying just a few seconds ago? Oh yea, it does take a genius, perhaps or maybe, to figure out the relationship between the two opposing sides was getting worse every single day, every long hour, every moderate minutes and every minuscule second. The funny thing is I may just be the cause of this ever growing stylized drama of inflated ego vs. injured ego or who choose who, or who didn't choose who. 

?Well no use really crying about it. It is what it is.? 

H...ru

I yawned Iazily, but looked so incredible doing so as I began to trek across one of the numerous bridges that sat above the running stream of water that flowed throughout the village. Today was one of my off days, no missions or work that required me to travel extensively whether it was to another village in the White or crossing over into the dangerous territory of the Black, nope none of that. It was honestly a blessing, as they've been working me like a dog these last few weeks. So today I could just chill and relax, kick back and bro fist whoever I deemed worthy. Hell, I might even go and pour myself a couple of brewskis!

My hand vibrated ever slightly, I looked down, observing a tiny bundle of blond hair and red eyes looking up and chuckling at me?I had totally forgot my brother was with me! 

?Holy shit! Did I say all that crazy stuff out loud!?? She hollered in disbelief at how dense she could be sometimes.

The little boy only continued to chuckle at my expense. He was generally amused as he looked up at the older girl holding his hand, his eyes revealing nothing but the admiration he held for her.

?You?re so silly sometimes sis!?_

*Haru!*

The image of a city street was replaced with?the same city street, but only this time instead of a girl and her younger brother, it was a young man surrounded by two of his closes friends, Shikaru Nara and Chozaiya Akimichi. 

?Man you can be so cold sometimes bro, if you?re that tired of us just say so.? Chozaiya spoke with a muffle as she stuffed her pleasantly plump cheeks with a bag of cheesy poofs. The girl?s hair was a deep red, sporting a buzz cut, the swirls of the Akimichi on her cheeks, purple, stretched with each mouthful of her salty snack.

?Talk about the cold shoulder treatment, eh? You just walked, dead, staring coldly at us like we did something wrong.? A sigh escaped from Shikaru as he dragged his feet, completely hunched over. His hair was jet black and incredible long, reaching almost to his backside, and all of it was tied into dreads. His someway sickly looking face expressed his perpetual displeasure with how he was being treated.

?Guys, I?m sorry. I had just kind of zoned out?I ask you to forgive me!? Haru bowed with his armed straight at his side.

*?HAHAHAHAHAHA, no sweat Ino, I could never stay mad at you!?* Chozaiya roared with laughter as she patted, more like slammed, her hand into his back numerous times.

?Whatever I guess, eh. Anyway, Cho and I won?t be in the village for minute, so we won?t be able to team up?bummer considering how much we practiced.? An even deeper and longer sigh than before escaped from him.

The three stood around in silence for a minute. It was kind of heartbreaking that not only wouldn?t they be the famed squad they had trained all their lives to become, but they wouldn?t even see each other for a while. They had been friends for so long and done everything together that the thought of being apart never entered their minds. 

?There?s point in being sad, we?re graduating today, and not only that.? Haru extended the back of his hand, the symbol of his clan tattooed on the back of it. The only two smirked and followed suit, each baring the mark of their clan on the back of their hands.

?We?ll always be Ino-Shika-Cho!? 

The three continued on their way until reaching the academy. The other two saw Haru off as he entered the academy. On his way in to go toward his classroom, he got the glimpse of another kid. She started kind of light and if he remember right her name was?.

?Taberu?kind of hawt.? He whispered to himself. 
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 4, 2013)

Taberu's night was long and unforgiving, haunting memories of the night brought forth by the thought of being forced into a team with other genin her age.  She got up that morning exhausted, giving a sigh she crawls off the mattress on the floor.  She stands up with very little motivation as she gets ready for graduation day.  Getting dressed, she goes to eat, grabbing some type of weird pasta and puts two pig bones in her bag along with a small bottle of ketchup.

After her breakfast, she heads towards the academy, writing in a notebook, _'Day 1, Graduation day.  I will write in here nearly every day, to document my days as a ninja.  As well as to keep an eye on my immanent insanity.  It has been exactly a year and six months since I lost control, with no signs of doing that again.'_

She closes the book as her golden eyes look at the doors of the academy.  ?Riiight...I'll be glad when I don't have to see this place again.? she sighs, rubbing her face before walking into the large building.  She heads down the halls, listening to the excited shouting throughout.  Taking one of the bones and starts gnawing on it as she steps into the room.  She snorts seeing the Inuzuka get egg splattered on his face.  The teal haired girl grins towards Aiko walk in in her white dress.  

Splattering ketchup on her hand she bounds up to Aiko, ?Hey Ai, You got something on your face.? she says, swinging her hand at the other girl's cheek.  Red condiment flying everywhere, she spins around, jumping over the table towards the front of the room.  Laughing maniacally, she sits on another seat somewhat far away, rubbing her hand on her skirt, completely ignoring Haru's remark.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 5, 2013)

*Haru Yamanaka*​
Slap!

?Ah, you douche!? 

?HAAAAAA!?

The sound of laughter bawled out as two teenagers, graduating students of the academy, bolted out the door, one with a giant grin and the other with a forced small that was a mix of humor and anger. Apparently somebody had a started a game and the sound Haru just heard seemed to be echoing throughout the hold building. The rules were particularly simple, walk up to an unsuspecting victim and smack the holy hell out of them. Some would wet their hands before hand for a louder and harder strike, others filled their hands up with various products like lotion, flour, cream, and a bunch of other stuff. In fact, if he recalled, on his way in Haru had witnessed Onizuka tagging Takara with an egg.

?That Onizuka, lovable guy he is.? Haru chuckled as he walked down the hall before pausing, his eyebrow slightly raised.

_?Speak of the devil.?_ 

Funny thing about mention people, they often have this strange ability to show up, randomly at that, when you mention their name. It seemed Onizuki wasn?t that much farther ahead of him. Haru found himself raising his hands up and placing them together. The unsuspecting male was directly in his sight, his image visible in the frame created by his hands, like he was setting up for a photo-shoot. The young blonde mused about partaking in a bit of fun and trying to get the jump on the young man. I mean how funny would it be to get the ups on such a little troublemaker?​
?Heh, perhaps I should??

*Minori*​
"That's exactly what happened. I feel that after all these years of keeping that side of me locked up...it's slowly coming back stronger than ever". A fairly young woman, with olive green hair, walked out of Konoha?s hospital, down the steps, crossed the bridge, and then made a right all the while talking to the head of the hospital herself...Minori. The legendary kunochi nodded her head as she listened intently to what her companion, Azumo Hyuga, was telling her. 

"Something must have triggered the side of you. When you fought those two bandits did anything happen? Like blood getting on your close or something?" Minori questioned as she steadily walked down the streets of Konoha toward her home. Azumo eyes lowed as he began to think hard about her question. Did anything like that happen? 

" To be completely honest I can?t really recall much except for the sudden urge of spilling blood, everything after that was hazy. I can?t really say Minori. I-I can't really remember anything after that strong surge of emotion I felt when the fighting began".

Minori didn't stare directly at her, but she listened to every word Azumo had to say. Ever since Minori could remember Azumo had always been somewhat of a troubled child. This Hyuga was unlike any of the others. She didn't know what kind of life she had, but it must have been a pretty hellish one for Azumo to have such a dark personality, so dark it is that she?s even considered an outsider among the branch family of the clan let alone the head family. Azumo was Minori's very first patient and it took years of therapy and some rehabilitation to her to where she is now, but for it to suddenly come back...would case some problems.

"Though enough about that" She spoke up bringing Minori out of her daze. 
?Have a mentioned that as time goes and the more battle hardened you get, the sexier you seem to be??? Azumo exclaimed grabbing onto Minori and getting a little too close for comfort.

"Azumo...either get off of my like that...or I hurt you" Minori threated as Azumo released her from their very close "Hug?. 

Azumo gave a seductive wink before the two of them went their separate ways by Minori?s house. And as luck would have it, before she could even open the door, it was flung opened and a child, a boy no more than 5, came scurrying out as if his life dependent on it, tuft of silver hair flailing  all over the place, as he ran around her to hide. 

?What, you seen a ghost?? She spoke dryly. 

?Har de har har. I got slobber on me.? Sarcastically he responded while rubbing his cheek. 



?Then what is it?? 

?I demand you arrest that woman in there for one count assault and reckless endangerment.? He roared pointing inside the house.

?Oh, my sweet little brother, you don?t like getting a kiss from your big sis.?  An older female, hair just as silver as the two standing outside, teased as she walked out the house.



?Don?t try to cover up your crimes you wicked, wicked, creature! First tackled me, that?s assault and then held high in the air! What if I fell? That?s reckless endangerment. Cuff her Minori-obasan!? 

?I?ll be leaving soon, so Mizuki you know what to do.? Was her answer, completely ignoring the situation, as she entered house. Hisashi ran in right behind her, but not before exchanging dirty glances with his sister. 

?Oh yea, Minori-obasan. Would you mind taking Hiashi-kun with you? There?s a big experiment I need to work on and he?s been begging me to ask you to take him with you somewhere.? 

?No.?

?Please!? They both responded.

?No.?

?Please, Minori-obasan!? 

This little exchange went on for the next hour. Neither side wanting to let up, both the siblings doing all they could to get in their aunt?s face at every opportunity. It seemed like it was going to be a one sided victory in Minori?s favor as the other two began to slowly wind down and Minori, as dead pan as ever, continued doing her own thing all the while exclaiming her disapproval with a simple ?No.? That was until Hisashi upped his ?swag? as he explained to his sister, which was nothing more than a tidal wave of tears. 

??.Alright.? She exclaimed with a sigh.

Both siblings celebrated with a high five before giving their respective thanks.

?Even I?m not immune to a child?s tears. Peace must be making me soft.? 


​


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2013)

*Vergil*

His eyes were shut as the events transpired behind him. "A waste of time." he said with the elders nodding sagely.

"Vergil, you will indeed be a fine successor to the  Hyuuga clan. Not to partake in such tomfoolery. You will truly bring honour to us all." The elder remarked.

"Honor, is a concept that is foreign to me." Vergil stated, "You say I posses it and the others do not. As far as I am concerned that is the only thing that matters. Now if you would excuse me, I have a question to ask my sensei." Vergil bowed and approached Sendo.

"Hyuuga Vergil, what may I do for you?" Sendo asked stretching

"Teams. I believe that we need to be assigned with a Jounin."  Vergil said with his dulcet tone.

Sendo looked up at the trees, orange and red as Autumn approached, the beautiful precursor to Winter. "Vergil, you need to start enjoying the little things in life. Having fun." Sendo pointed to the kids horsing around and laughing.

"Sensei, we have had this discussion before. What they are doing is a waste of energy, there are more efficient ways to train in the skills they are displaying. The mere fact that they are distracted by some sense of enjoyment makes it ultimately nonsense." Vergil said glancing up at the leaves and not understanding his Sensei's fascination with them. Sendo picked up a rose from the ground and smelled it.

"Vergil, seeing rose as nothing but a red flower makes life uninteresting and dull. Not only that but having an opinion on a singular object helps you to remain grounded. Some may see it as a an idea of romanticism, others may look at the thorns and see it as something dangerous..."

"The world needs a person like me. A person that doesn't have any colour on his lenses as he views the world. My perception and interpretation of the what I see is no more or less valid than yours. It is a more logical one and that is more of a benefit than having it clouded with emotion." Vergil explained. Sendo ran his fingers through his shaggy hair and looked down at the well dressed  boy. He remembered him as a child, the white eyes of the byakugan were always ones which were hard to read but in comparision to Dante's they were empty and cold. However he absorbed everything he told him, like a sponge. The first to master a number of difficult concepts and certainly a genius in the making. However like most geniuses, what they excel at in studies, they lacked in something else.

"You know, I would agree if you had come to that conclusion having tried out everything. If you had previously experienced the joys in life and decided that you no longer wanted part of it. Take the Hokage for example, he had a wonderful life full of material wealth, but gave it all up for the pursuit of true happiness and a goal."

Vergil stayed silent. He found the move by the Hokage to be an illogical one. One must use all the power at one's disposal for the best possible gains. The Hyuuga bowed respectfully to his Sensei.

"We shall agree to disagree sensei. Only time will tell who is proved right." Vergil said  looking him dead in the eyes, as he did usually, which unnerved most people. Sendo simply sighed. 

"I suppose. Words are the least effective way to convey a message." Sendo said getting up from his seated position and moved slowly to the wall of the Academy, posting up the teams.


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2013)

*YUKI
*
Yuki also was at the graduation ceremony. Her father however was not there. He was out on a mission. He should have been back about a day or two ago, yet no word of his return reached her, yet. After receiving her badge, Yuki forces a smile and accepts it.

Her Aunt is not in the courtyard either. Ever since she entered the academy her aunt has reduced their contact to a minimum.

Yuki hung around her assigned group.

"Aiko, what are they boys up to now? I hear commotion, yet can't seem to figure out what they are doing," Yuki asks Aiko in her group.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 6, 2013)

*Dante

*Noticing Sendo and Vergil moving up to the bulletin board, Dante immediately knew what it was. 

"Teams posted!" he yelled and ran to the notice, looking at it with a grin and then looking back at Rei, "Dude, we got the kiongs of Smack on this team, all y'all mofos are going down!"

Vergil turned to his brother, "I hope you realize that there is more to life than your stupid game. If you continue on your current path then you will die. Niot that it would be that much of a loss to the Hyuuga clan. We tend not to miss abject failures"  He looked at the team, "Hmph a blind uchiha and that sterile woman are also on your team. I'd be surprised it you even managed to catch a cat."

"Holy shit Verg, did you sit on the stick up your ass wrong today, cos you're acting like a total bitch." Dante said, noticing what Aiko was going to do as she was about to get hit. "And I reckon you're underestimating our team just a smidge."

*Sakata Gintoki.*

He peered over the smaller heads at the notice board. "Team 2? Oi oi, Sendo, I thought I told you that I wanted team 1. Number one rhymes with fun. You know what two rhymes with? Poo. I'm head of team poo. Change it." Gintoki said rubbing his shaggy white hair as if he had just got out of bed. He wore his usual white and blue clothes, lightly resting his arm on the katana attached to his hip.

"It's a just a number. two rhymes with other things too. Like...uh...moo?" Sendo ventured.

"Idiot! that's not any better. Team moo? Like a cow? Come one and all and milk our udders! One has better rhyming potential. Gun, Fun, Sun. Two has got Poo, Moo and Goo! What are you doing to me Sendo, what did I do to offend you?"

"You ate my ice cream." Sendo muttered

"You're still mad about that?! It was 10 years ago. Come on, I'll  buy you an ice crea, right now. Right this minute!" Gintoki yelled grabbing Sendo by the collar and shaking him. Sendo looked down and to the side.

"Won't be the same." Sendo said twisting away. 

"Argh fine. I'll come up with a name. Stew? Shoe? New? Team new? No that's retarded. Glue? Blue? No just makes us sound suicidal." Gintoki muttered as he walked away. "Well looks like I've got you guys in my team. Are any of you any good?" He asked picking his nose and inspecting it.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2013)

*Aiko...*

The young kunoichi paced around.  This was suppose to be her dream.  Then why did she feel so nervous.  'It is a new step.  An unknown...' Aiko thought to herself.  She looked down at her feet while crossing her arms and took a deep breath before looking up toward the board.  Getting up the nerve to see who her team would be.  

It was then that she sensed it.  She could feel the wild presence of her friend Taberu.  If it wasn't for the electricity that seemed to emanate from her, Aiko would have fallen victim to whatever she had planned.  When Taberu approached from behind it was a bad sign.  Unfortunately because she was so nervous she didn't have much time to decide what to do.  

Quickly she used the substitution jutsu with the only thing that she saw at the moment.  It was only the most highly ranked shinobi in their graduating class, Hyuuga Vergil.  In a cloud of smoke the pair switched places and Aiko cringed when she realized who she had used.  

Red goo splattered all over the ninja.  Normally he would have dodged it without an issue but he was used as a substitution so he didn't have the time.  ?I...?  Her dark eyes were huge while she watched the aftermath of their game, it is taking a bad turn.  

?They are playing that slap game...?  Aiko's voice was tight and low as she answered Yuki.  ?I think we should...maybe we should...um...?  With wild eyes Aiko ran to stand behind Sendo-sensei.

*
Takara...*

?Holy shit!?  Takara couldn't believe what he was seeing.  ?You got some balls chicky!?  He laughed loudly and slapped Dante on the shoulder.  ?Oh wow...?  He continued to laugh but quickly followed his new sensei over to great the rest of the team.  Even Takara knew to get as far from the instigators as possible.  

?Hey!  A lot of great things rhyme with two!?  Rubbing the back of his neck he gave a shameful grin.  ?Like knew, threw, doo, or...um...spew??  He grinned again and shook his head.  ?Why does it have to rhyme?  Just say 'We are The Awesome Team Two!?  Punching the air he widened the smile while Taki ran circles around them barking.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2013)

*Rei*

Once he reached the place where most of his classmates were already geathering, there was only one thing in his mind, who would be his next victim? of course, the first one of the day was Takara; it was very hilarious for the young Onizuka when this sorta game started. Looking around, the blond boy noticed how Taberu, a hot teal-haired girl from the class, got Aiko with some ketchup or at least that?s what he thought. Laughter took over him, the members of this generation were without a doubt funny ones.

Passing his eyes over the rest of the room, he took a glance of the little uchiha asking Ai about what was going on...probably she would get an answer after the white haired girl gets her nerves in place. Walking as soon as Dante announced that the teams were placed. Dante, Aiko,Yuki and himself, those were the members of team 1."hahahah, damn right! Look, we even got tha number one, it?s obvious which team is the best" he said bumping fists with Dante before Vergil could enter the fray with his usual speeches.

"C?mmon dude,leave the gals alone and take that pride out of yer ass once in a while. You?re missing all the fun like this."Rei complained at the attitude of his team mate?s brother, they never really got along although they never ever fought either.Trying to pass an arm over the shoulders of the Hyuuga, Vergil just moved away"ugh, antisocial prick. At least receive this as a symbol of our camaraderie" he said taking a small box wrapped up in red paper and a green ribbon before putting it between Vergil hands.

As soon as Rei got a meter or so away, the gift exploded in a smoke cloud revealing a yellow balloon with a very very small paper bomb in the inside but visible from the outside. Rei?s grin widened and then...

Booom!

"Waaaah!! what?s this? " the voice of one of his classmates whined, it was obvious that Rei wasn?t the kind of giving gifts away, well probably that ballooon filled with every single condiment he found at home was indeed a gift. If the thing reached Vergil or not wasn?t of importance at all though it would be really awesome if it did.

"Onizuka Rei: 324, Rest of people: 0"the prankster spouted as he started to run away from a small group of kids rushing after him.


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2013)

YUKI

Coughing hard after the bomb ignites Yuki manages to get out of the cloud. "Rei, you ain't helping your first impression," Yuki shouts after him.

"Dante get Rei under control. What good does our king of smack do, if he is hurting his own allies?"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 6, 2013)

*Minori*

“If it makes you feel better; I possible got this year’s headaches.” Minori spoke as she entered the premises. The young boy, Hisashi, sat on her left shoulder waving his feet back and forth. His aunt was a woman tall stature, easily six-two or three, so he got a pretty good view of the things around him. 

“Hey! Guess what else rhymes with two!? Booooooooo!” He teased while pointing his thumb downward which, in turn, earn a quick smack to the back of his head.

“Ouch.” 

“Behave.” She warned. “You remember my nephew Hisashi…don’t you?” She reintroduced him.

“Of course he does. I’m a genus after all.” He boasted as he sharply raised his eyebrow with a suave grin.

“That's genius, my dear nephew.” She responded with a bit of amusement, typically uncommon from the woman of stone before turning her attention back Sakata and Sendo.

“…So how are things?” 

_Elsewhere…_
A young girl named Aika with hair of lavender, eyes of brown, pinkish flushed skin, and a distinguished star flower shaped tattoo above her right eye looked around as she studied the flock. She remained virtually unnoticed to a select few in the room, a plus to the plan that he was about to pull off. Numerous kids crowded the halls as they went in and out of the class room for graduation day. Strategically placing herself in the way of the door, she submerged herself with the kids that came in and out at their pleasure. Poised and rather for action, the girl moved from target to target, playing off as if he was simply snapping mental photos of all those around her until she reached Onizuka.

*Squelch!*

The sound of a wet substance hitting a solid object. Aika, a fellow classmate, smacked Rei across the cheek with a hand filled with mustard. The girl herself stood there dumbfounded, unsure of what was going on, and she examined the whole scene before her as she became wide eyed.

“I don’t even….how….wha.” Completely speechless. 

In the back of the classroom Haru descended down a small number of steps, walking toward the rest of the group. It seemed as if he had just awoken from a nap as he stretched over by Takara.

“Is it time to leave already?” ​


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2013)

*Vergil*

The Hyuuga was rarely caught unawares but the substitution jutsu was perfect in it's execution and timing. The ketchup smacked across Vergil's face and he immediately saw the look of horror in Aiko's face as she ran behind Sendo.  Taberu seemed surprised but looked like he enjoyed it.

Vergil's eyes blazed as the byakugan activated and moved towards Sendo, who had long since gotten used to the kids antics, ignored then teens running around and was still arguing with Gintoki. Vergil factored in various things to make the retaliation against Aiko the most effective and efficient use of chakra. 

He simply placed an open palm gently on the stomach of Sendo and pushed the chakra into it as fast as possible.

A loud noise echoed from the derriere of the Academy teacher, much to his surprise, silencing the discussion between Gintoki and himself. A silence fell around the area as the gas announced itself to the world. 

"The human gut carries upwards of 500 types of bacteria within the lower tract. I'd say that a fair amount has been passed on to you." Vergil said in his cold emotionless fashion. 

Dante's mouth fell open and he then burst out laughing. "Holy shit! That was freaking awesome. I mean it's like you finally understand the nature of the game and...." 

"Do not mistake this act as anything more than to reassert myself as the true leader of this class. A simple message, if you decide to tangle with me then your fate has already been sealed." Vergil said not breaking stride as he walked past Dante, who realized that he was now holding something. It was then Yuki started yelling something, which made him realize that something was amiss.

"A gift box?" Dante was taken aback as Vergil had never done anything like that before. "Oh shit it's a..."

Before Dante could throw the box Vergil activated the Caged Bird technique, crippling Dante in searing pain as the smoke and condiments exploded over him. As usual Vergil took everything seriously, even a game, and even going so far as to use a jutsu only reserved for traitorous acts. Vergil shot an icy glance back at Taberu and Rei, before heading towards the training ground.

*Sakata.*

"Well, that got out of hand quickly" he remarked blinking a couple of times. "Certainly ruthless, which isn't always a bad thing." He looked at Dante on the ground still shaky getting up, "But isn't always a good thing either."

Gintoki turns to Minori and looks at her funny, "I saw you earlier today, why are you asking me how I...? Oh wait never mind...." sweat started to drop from his face as he realized something. Sendo, still wafting the noxious gas from his ass with a slight tinge of red to his cheeks helpfully added,

"Putting those binoculars to good use are you?" Sendo said catching a whiff of the stink, "Oh god, I swear, food from the Country of the Wind lives up to it's name."

"Ahaha...ahahaha....Alright kiddos, let's go someplace to eat! Ice cream parlor whenever you're ready. I wanna get to know you before putting you through hell." Gintoki grinned nervously as he waved goodbye and ran.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Nasu*

While the party atmosphere raged in the Academy building, Nasu spent his graduation up in the messenger hawk roost. His obsessing over the wording of his letter finally ended.

_I hope everyone is well
I have completed academy studies. I have graduated
We are moving to the next phase of training
Jutsu training is still very difficult
but I will continue to do my best_

He handed the closed tube to the hawk handler who attached it to one of the birds. Nasu watched the animal for a while as it flew off in the direction of his hometown. It made him think of home for a while, before he realized he was late for meeting his new sensei. He wasn't sure of what to expect from this phase of training and he was frankly somewhat nervous.

His apprehension however could not prepare him for the flying food and rampant pranks that seemed to have overtaken the graduation event. He wasn't the most agile of ninja, but he did his best to navigate by everyone to rendezvous with his instructor which he recognized from descriptions. He approached close enough to be noticed by failed to announce himself.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 8, 2013)

*Aiko...*

It took a moment before Aiko realized what Vergil had done.  It really was when the smell overwhelmed her.  ?I...?  she muttered before clamping a hand over her mouth as she gagged repeatedly.  The odor was certainly nauseating but it was the thought of all the germs that rode along with that cloud that really did the kunoichi in.  ?Gods...?  She groaned before emptying her stomach over the back of her sensei.  ?S-sorry...?  Aiko mumbled with tears streaking down her face, before stumbling away from the group and around the corner of the building.  

Leaning back on the building, taking several deep breaths to calm her racing heart, Aiko then dug through the pouch on her hip.  Panic began to creep up her spine but she finally found what she was looking for.  Maximum strength anti-bacterial spray.  With a deep sigh of relief Aiko began spraying the fine mist over her entire body.  

Several minutes later they spraying stopped and Aiko recapped the can.  ?Maybe Mom was right.  Maybe I'm not cut out for this...?  She leaned back on the wall again and crossed her arms.  Looking toward the sky Aiko began to quiet the tears.  

After several deep breaths, Aiko gathered her strength around her and walked back to the front of the academy to await her new sensei and dearly hoped they hadn't seen the incident.


*Takara...*

?Ice cream??  The young shinobi was stunned.  ?Ice cream?  What are we five??  Rolling his eyes he shook his head.  ?Okay, maybe this is a good thing.?  he put his hands in his pocket and began to walk toward the parlor.  Taki raced around him, happy to be involved in Takara's attempt at becoming a shinobi.

?You're right.  We need to make the best of this.  Right??  He looked down at the dog that was his closest companion and laughed.  ?Alright let's go!?  Takara began to run, trying to catch up to their sensei with Taki right on his heals, barking happily.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 8, 2013)

Laughing maniacally when the gas got let into the room, Taberu gets up when Vergil leaves the room.  “Well,  guess Gintoki-sensei was gone with the broken wind.” she snorts, "But Ice cream sounds good.", she tries not to drool as she glances at the list and jogs towards the ice cream shop, then speeding up to take pace with Takara.  

“Y'know Takara, there's a lot of 'T' names in this team.” she grins, as they run, puppy running around their legs.  “Race ya.”  she states, charging forward as fast as she can.  “You win, I'll let you have the other bone I brought.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2013)

*Rei*

Rei couldn?t help but laugh once Vergil left the scene after glaring at both Taberu and him, it was obvious that the guy was starting to get dragged by their pace regardless of him admitting it or not though the fact that caused the most laughter in the blue eyed youngster was that fart which got Aiko in an instant, who would have thought the Hyuuga was so imaginative considering that rigid way of thinking he has? Looking how the girl ran away most likely about to cry, the onizuka sighed and followed her a little only to see the kunoichi using an antibacterial on herself.

"Okay, this may be bothersome during missions..."he mentioned to himself with a big drop of sweat behind his head before walking back to where Dante and Yuki were waiting for their new teacher.

"So how was that condiment bomb? awesome, right? If something entered yer mouth you better take some medicine, I think some of that shit could get you intoxicated,heheheh."he asked as soon as he got to his team mates who weren?t as happy about it as Rei, specially Dante who was the victim in the end. In a way he was wondering what could have happened if that bomb reached Ai, probably she would cut her wrists out of desperation for being covered with all of that shit.

"Hey, Ai-chan. Hurry up gal!! There are no farts around here!"he shouted finally without knowing that his comment could eithe put the girl to shame or make her cry.


----------



## kluang (Nov 9, 2013)

*Senju Go*

Its graduation day. Finally he's a genin. The academy was boring for him, whatever the teacher taught them, is already being taught to him by his father or sister. He joins the group and sees Vergil tookdown Dante with the Caged Bird technique.

Hei, that's too far, Vergil." but Vergil ignores him and head towards the training ground.  His eyes follows Aiko who left the group with a teary eye. "Damn, that Hyuuga is annoying."

Go then read the team list and face expression changes. "I'm with that Hyuuga?"


----------



## KazuhikoKin (Nov 9, 2013)

*Third time's the charm*

Finally, some time to himself. Kin stepped out of the shade of the trees surrounding one of the training fields scattered around Konoha. He hadn't had a chance to really be alone since the exams had begun. He took a deep breath, feeling the air fill his lungs. A slight breeze caressed his golden hair and he could feel the warmth of the sun on his cheeks and lips. Upon reopening his eyes, he slid his heavy red vest off his shoulders, revealing a loose white tunic with a neckline that sank to the top of his pectorals. It felt good to finally be free of the constricting garment. He folded it and placed it on a rock in the shae of one of the trees. A thin leather necklace hung around his neck, with a pendant made of silver in the shape of the Kazuhiko clan crest. The metal felt warm against his chest, and his could feel his heart beat in the quiet of the morning. 

The training field was completely deserted. He'd expected as much, with it being graduation day at the academy. He was fairly nonplussed about who his teammates were going to be. He didn't really get along with anyone in his classes. To be more accurate, he hadn't wanted to get along with anyone since his first attempt at the Academy. He knew from fairly early in the second term that he was going to fail again, so he hadn't bothered to make friends, get to know anyone, or even pretend to care about them. Had he failed this time... He shook the thought from his mind with a brisk and firm pat on his cheeks. _Stop that._

He reached down towards his pants, where a pair of zippers separated the top half of the pants from the bottom. He unzipped them briskly and dropped the pieces of cloth to the ground. He gently picked them up, folded them, and placed them on top of his vest. He exhaled briskly and walked over to one of the three logs that had been bored into the ground as training posts and placed a hand on it. Three years he'd been hitting these things. And finally it paid off. 

He hoisted himself up onto the top of one and sat himself into a cross legged position. The metal forehead protector in his pocket, emblazoned with the Konohagakure symbol as well as his family crest, felt heavier than expected. It had been a gift for graduation from his father, having once belonged to his grandfather, Kazuhko Shuu, a powerful shinobi who had served the Hokage as a liaison to other villages in the past. He pulled it out and placed it on the wood in front of him. The cloth band the metal was mounted on was deep crimson, the color chosen by the clan for their usual affinity with fire.

He sighed, closed his eyes, and placed his hands in his lap. All that was left to do was wait.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2013)

"To escalate a simple slap game into exploding stink bomb ..." Yuki nags Rei for his usage of the bomb. "Stick to the game. You did more harm than good with the bomb."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 9, 2013)

*Aiko...*

'Could the situation get any worse?'  Aiko thought to herself while attempting to put one foot in front of another.  Counting the steps helped her calm down a bit but then Rei had to announce her issues.  Her face quickly became a much rosier shade, while her eyes seemed to have more shine to them.  Pausing in her steps, Aiko took a deep breath and counted to ten.  Slowly exhaling Aiko once again walked toward her new team.

Just before everything happened the kunoichi had gotten a glimpse of the teams.  Now it was finally sinking in with exactly who she was going to be spending her time with.  Yuki was fine, a great friend but it was the other two that made her want to groan.  'Why?' Aiko groaned to herself realizing she was stuck with two of the biggest troublemakers in the academy.

'I will make the best of this.'  Taking yet another deep breath she went over and joined the team.  Giving them a tight smile that looked as fake as it felt.  ?Let's get started.? Aiko crossed her arms and waited for their Sensei.


*Takara...*

Taki gave a loud bark at the mention of a bone and began running toward the ice cream parlor.  ?I guess you're on!?  Takara said with a laugh and began running after Taberu.  The trio raced through the town.  Running in the road dodging people and spinning around obstacles.  ?You won't win!?  Takara did a hand sign using the substitution jutsu to switch places with Taberu, though it only gave him a few extra feet.

Much of the race was done with them switching places.  People stopped and stared at the random puffs of smoke, it also kept the pair from doing damage to the normal citizens they passed.  ?Hey!  Slow down!?  A man wearing a Konoha shinobi uniform yelled at them but they paid no heed.  ?Damn kids at graduation...?  he shook his head but grinned watching them go.

Finally the ice cream parlor came into view and all three of them pushed harder to win.  They began grabbing onto each other trying to trip the other one up.  Takara stubbed his toe on a rock but grabbed onto Taberu as he fell.  Hitting the ground, dirt puffed up around them, while they still traveled several more feet gathering Taki in their ball.  In the end the three landed tangled up and arrived at exactly the same time.  No winner for the bone, only lots of laughter over the fun.


----------



## kluang (Nov 9, 2013)

*Senju Go*

He runs towards the Senju clan house with his new Konoha forehead protector. He never like the Konoha forehead protector, he always wants a happuri style forehead protector like the Second. He ran pass several Senju clan member before finally jumps over his house's gate. He ten sees his father and mother waiting for him with a happuri engraved with the Konoha emblem.

"Congratulation, son." Go quickly dons the happuri and grins sheepishly. "I already cook...." before her mother finish her sentence Go runs out from house, leaving the forehead protector he got from academy behind. Wunan picks it up and place it inside a shelve, alongside with his and his daughter's graduation fore head protector and he smiles warmly. He then turns around and look at his wife.

"Well I'm hungry, what did you cook?"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 10, 2013)

*Iwagakure...*

The sun shone brightly over the stone village, it was an omen of things to come.  At least that is how the people of the city felt.  Along with many other villages, today was the day that the kids graduated from the academy.  It was a day that everyone took off, attended the ceremony, then celebrated the rest of the day.  Though many villages graduated their genin on days close to this, they seemed to be the only one that made it a citywide celebration.

?Congratulation my children!?  After the kids accepted their headbands that identified them as shinobi, a tall man walked to the podium wearing the white robe and hat that identified him as the Tsuchikage.  ?You, like the many brave shinobi before you, have proven that you will be a benefit to this land and its people!?  Kanko rose his hands and the entire area exploded in cheers, applause, and whistles.

Behind the Kage stood a massive spider, about the size of a shed.  It was a dark brown, covered in hair, and its many eyes scanned the crowd before it quickly built a web across the stage.  The thin strands of silk carried a simple message, 'CONGRATULATIONS!!' it read.  ?Thank you Segramour!?  He laughed while the crowd grew louder as the spider bowed and a smaller version, the size of a large human fist, scuttled around the web excitedly.

?Enjoy the celebration!?  The man couldn't help but smile, the new genin were jumping and screaming together, while their families rushed over to congratulate them.  The academy years were had on the pupils and many didn't make it to graduation.  They had been separated from their families until this very moment, of course letters were allowed but the training was in an inaccessible area.  Several years apart and now their training had brought them to this pinnacle.

The Tsuchikage was determined that his people would never be overrun and expect his genin to be trained to a minimum of what other villages would be considered chuunin.  He had plans and this particular graduating class had the makings of shinobi that could very well carry out his plans.  Between the speed, transformation, metal manipulation, and the genjutsu users he was amazed and pleased that he was right, the training was harsh but worth it.

With everyone celebrating, Kanko turned and walked off the stage, followed by Segramour and Rabbit, the two spiders that were involved in the web.  ?They will be good Shinobi.?  Segramour said in his bland voice, he was still learning about emotions, still confused over what to show people so they wouldn't freak out on him.

?Can I help train them?  Huh?  Huh?  Huh??  Rabbit was his older brother's exact opposite.  Where Segramour was reserved, quiet, and thoughtful.  Rabbit was excitable, loud, and spontaneous.  It kept things interesting around the village to say the least.

?We shall see little one.?  Kanko smiled down at the spider then pushed his wire rimmed glasses back up his nose.  ?I do believe this is the best graduating class we have had in a long time.?

?I must agree with you Tsuchikage.?  Segramour's mandibles moved as he spoke, his palpus waved around thoughtfully.  ?I think we should all expect great things from them.?

?YEP!YEP!YEP!?  Rabbit raced around them like an overexcited puppy.

A civilian walked up to them and offered Kanko some dumplings which he gladly excepted.  ?Thank you.?  The person grinned and bowed before moving on with his wares.  

?The people love you.?  Segramour said with a matter of fact tone.  ?They expect great things from you also.?

?I agree Segramour.  And, with this group of graduates I believe we can give it to them.?  Kanko took a bite of his dumpling and wandered around the village, enjoying the celebration.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

*Vergil*

Vergil had been coming to the same training ground for years and in it was the same genin doing the same training, every day. They worked in silence but every so often they would catch each other’s eye and it would somehow spur them on to train harder, as if competing against each other.

A few hours every day, the two would meet up at the same time. Come rain, snow or shine and train until their bodies could not take any more. All without saying a word to each other. To Vergil, it was simple – energy spent talking could be spent training and there was no reason to talk to him. He knew his name as they were in the same class. Kazuhiko Kin. Wielder of the Bakuretsugan, a bloodline he had personally never seen in action but was told was quite fearsome. Kazuhiko had not yet awakened it and, Vergil assumed, that is why he trained so hard. The pursuit of power. To be stronger than the rest.

He could respect that. Vergil was not the kind to look down on anyone; of course neither was he the type to look up to anyone. He simply didn’t care about them. Still Kazuhiko’s dedication to training was useful to Vergil, if only as a reference. He wouldn’t stop until Kazuhiko did, and the converse was true. Silently they pushed each other.

So, he was there again, as expected. Vergil had work to do. The 64 palms eluded him somewhat. The final 32 hits was the hurdle, as the speed, accuracy and concentration needed were missing. 32 hits in less than a second. The elders said that it was impressive for a person of his age to have even got this far. He cared not for such trivial gestures like praise. They served no purpose in battle, like all words. 

The teams had been announced but their sensei had yet to show up. Indeed, some members of the team were missing. The Hyuuga clan would not put up with that; the heir to their clan to be treated in such a way. The Hokage would have a lot to answer, knowing the Hyuuga pride. That was none of his concern. All that mattered were those remaining 32 strikes. From there he would advance so that team members would not be needed. 


*Konoha Emergency Room.*

“It’s terrible! She just fell from the roof after coughing blood and smashed through my cart!”

There was a panic in the hospital as the nurses ran to see what the commotion was about. They screeched to a halt and sighed when they saw who was on the bed.

“Sensei! She’s back!” the nurse yelled down the corridor and ushered the poor couple that had brought her in outside to try and explain what exactly was going on. 

The doctor came out, stethoscope as loosely hanging from his neck as his tie was, his hair was completely uneven, with one side messy and the other sticking straight up, as if he had been laying in bed. His flies were half undone and a cigarette loosely hung from his mouth. He sniffed as he looked at the patient.

She looked dead. Her eyes rolled up into the back of her head, mouth open with blood coming out of it, skin pale and her limbs as limp as a cookie excessively dipped in tea. He put his hand on her heart and put in some chakra, which would kick start the bloodline and her body into making more blood. Slowly a blush returned to her cheeks and she looked less....dead.

"Oi, Shigure, wake up." he said pulling up a chair and sitting next to the bed on wheels. They were still in the main hall as he patiently waited for her to recover.

"Oh, doctor?...it seems I have inconvenienced you again. My apologies. I didn't think I over exerted myself." Shigure said her eyes becoming bright and then dull again as she apologized. 

"It's been a month, I suppose we can do your checkup now. How are you feeling these days?" he asked as he took out a syringe. 

"No worse than usual." she said smiling, "I've been keeping up with the medicine and been sure to keep my sugar levels healthy."

"Hmm, well come back in a few days and I'll have the results for you." the doctor said as Shigure spun around off the bed and stood tall. "Remember to take your emergency supplements if you start feeling weak."

"Yes Sensei." she bowed politely and started to walk out. "I'm taking it easy these days anyways, just training genin. During this time of relative peace, it's been easy on me the last few years."

"You're a trooper for hanging in there, though you shouldn't be. Even in times of peace there are conflicts and any sort of stress on your body is not good for you." the doctor said lighting up another cigarette.

"We would all rather be flying free in the wild than remain safe in a bird cage." she said smiling, the wind blowing through her hair as the door opened, "Besides if I'm careful, there's no harm in me continuing, other than my life span being cut by a few years. I don't want to get too old anyway - not being able to make it to the bathroom is when I'd throw myself off some stairs."

"Don't blame you. I shit my pants once. Wasn't pleasant." he  mumbled, but she was already gone. He stood looking at the vial of blood. "Alright, let's get to work."

Shigure was already halfway to the training ground when she decided to slow her pace down. Team three. Sendo had visited her the night before and let her know who was on the team. Hyuuga Vergil was going to be a tough nut to crack, Ikhan showed all the characteristics of a merciless killer and someone she would need to be wary of. Senju Go, Uchiha Kasa and Kazuhiko Kin were at least good people - or seemed that way. The age was tender and there was so much they hadn't seen yet. She wondered how it would all turn out.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 10, 2013)

*Iwagakure...

Graduates...*

The graduates stood with wide grins, unbelieving that the day was finally here.  They lived in hell for the last few years but now they were able to see their families and realized why the training was so intense.  Why so many were turned away and others continued.  The blood, sweat, and tears were worth it because their families were worth it, their village was worth it, their land was worth it, they were worth it.

“I'm so proud of you!”  

“You are finally home!”

“Congratulations!”  Those phrases and many more were said, blending into at symphony of noise.  The people around them, of course they loved them, of course they would do anything for them, they were their blood.  But, it was the other people in their graduating class.  The people that they went through hell with.  The people that stood by them and helped them through.  Those were the people that mattered most to them.  

The family, friends, and villagers wouldn't understand what they went through.  They would be horrified.  They would go to the Tsuchikage and demand to know what he was doing, what he was thinking.  He would only tell them that he was protecting the village, looking out for his people's best interest.  They wouldn't see it that way but the genin did, they knew and that was what matters.

“Are you coming back home?”  This was the question that they all knew was coming but it was also the question that they didn't want to answer.

“About that...”  A pair of blondes stood facing their parents, she turned her green eyes toward the ground.  While he rubbed the back of his neck, looking for the best way to finish the statement.  “We would but the Kage gave us our own barracks area.”  With those words the voices quieted and became whispers.

“What does he mean?”  A large man stood with his arms crossed, dark brown eyes glared down at his son that was nearby. 

“We only just got you back!”  A plump happy woman looked around confused, her smile fading.  Ripples of whispers continued outward.  

“We had a choice...”  A young man with coffee colored skin pulled his long dreadlocks back into a ponytail.  Something he did when he was uncomfortable while he spoke to his very large father before him.

“Wedid!  Wethoughtitwouldbebestthisway!  Somuchfun!”  A small blue haired girl was practically bouncing up and down.

Silence seemed to permeate the area around the families.  Not wanting to have this day to be ruined, Doshi, the blondes' father cleared his throat.  “I suppose it makes sense.  We all did it.”  He clasped a hand on his son's shoulder.  

“We were older.”  Another woman looked at her daughter.

“Not by much.  Besides they are still in the village, right?”  He glanced at his fraternal twins and the nodded with agreement.  “I say we put that aside and be glad they are home.  They have done a lot to get here.”  He pulled the pair into a hug along with their mother.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 10, 2013)

*Minori*​
_Team 1_

After a very embarrassing moment for Sendo and a load of other shenanigans, it finally seemed that everything had begun to come together for graduation day. Sensei were arriving to meet their newly graduated genin and quickly set out for one reason or another. So now it seems that it was her turn to do the same.

“Is she alright?” Minori questioned as she conversed with a nearby doctor. He had made it his business to seek her out and explain what had just happened at the hospital with one her comrades.

“Yes she is quite fine Minori-sama; in fact, she left as soon as they were done checking on her. It seems as if she was assigned to lead a team.” He explained.

“Shigure has always been like that. I’ll make sure to talk to with her.” The man simply bowed and exited as she finished.

Now it was time to move on to other things. Minori turned around to gaze over all the kids in the classroom. She hadn’t really bothered reading the board to much to see who she was assigned to lead, mostly because Hisashi was here. The young boy found himself perched on top of her shoulder again, dangling his small legs back and forth, looking incredibly content with himself. The stone faced kunochi then preceded to the front of the room. Everyone’s talking soon turned into hush whispers and then silence as the statuesque woman stood in the center of the room.

Such was her presence.

“I want everyone on team 1 front and center.” ​


----------



## kluang (Nov 10, 2013)

Senju Go

Go arrives at the training ground and sees Vergil and Kazuhiko Kin. They seem to be training.  He always saw them training together. Everyday. Vergil is still trying to achieve the 64 palm strike and he have no idea what Kazuhiko is trying to achieve. 

Go on the other hand have his own plan. He's planning to learn Kage bushin and apply it at the kunai and shuriken.

Go decide to greet his new teammates. 

"Hello. My name is Senju Go.  I hope we can get along. "


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2013)

*Team 1 / Rei*

"Hahahah. C?mmon, you know I had that lil bomb in mind even before leaving home. You see, Vergil usually gets his panties too tight, I thought that would help to make?em loose...Then he had to give it to Dante, he should know by now it?s not good when I or his brother go around giving gifts away"Onizuka said trying to make an excuse once he was scolded by the little Uchiha; it wasn?t a complete lie though, if the "Oni" of the shinobi academy was gonna leave soon, he had to leave his mark around. Looking back he sees Aiko reaching them before crossing her arms looking kinda tough.

With a cheerful smile in his face, Rei wrapped an arm around the girl?s shoulders kind of trying to make her feel better"Don?t get mad Ai-chan, at least you?re not that guy"pointing with his thumb at a Hyuuga completely showered in condiments who was about to freak out because his coat was ruined"Funny dude, right?"

It didn?t take long before a woman would enter the scene calling for team 1 to show up and introduce themselves.

"Yes,yes, That?s us sensei!"he called the attention of the kunoichi by raising his hand and then walking over to her."Nice to meetcha, the name is Onizuka Rei...ummm...."he immediately looks at the paper to see if the name of the woman was there"Minori-sensei?"

_"I think i?ve heard that name before from my old man but..."_his thoughts.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noroi
Accent From Darkness*

I watched as my surroundings enclosed with the night sky. It seemed that the darkness was my one and only friend. It did two favors for me: One, it concealed my horrific face which had been a constant reminder of not only the pain my parents brought on me, but that pain which my village forced onto my parents. With darkness, I was able to forget about that constant reminder. Secondly, it was the only sole promise of this planet. The sun may be destroyed in the next billion years, but there is always the promise that darkness will return, be it temporary with the night sky, or eternal at the end of the world. 

Unfortunately, I knew a fire would have to be lit if I wanted some peace of mind. I can take care of myself fairly well in terms of strength, but if an assassin sneaks up on me then it could mean the death of me. As a wanted shinobi it's always best to look out for all possibilities, and if lighting a fire meant keeping my awareness acute, then so be it.

Granted, I didn't have fire style to light a fire (and how dare someone use conventional methods to start a fire!) I did happen to have lightning style, which, when in contact with wood, would naturally start a fire. I piled log upon log over a stack of coal, until I figured I had enough wood on the pile. With almost too much force I struck the wood with lightning, and for a second the wood burst into flames. Quickly it dimmed into a small simmer, but it was enough to light the small cave which I had receded into.

I layed down and stared at the caves' roof, thinking over my life goals. Why was I seeking vengeance? No, that isn't the correct way how to phrase it. I knew why I had been seeking vengeance, but was it reasonable? When one seeks revenge, you must dig two graves. There is almost no escaping the cycle of vengeance once it's started, as both sides will be angry at another. With that said, I couldn't sit back and allow them to treat my people, and myself, like some foreign animals!

No, I thought of a solution. The countries were at the brink of war, none of the lands should be holding peace treaties with one another. If there was a time to strike then this would be it. After all, all is fair in love and war. If I strike now then none of the other countries would seemingly want to help, as that may show a sign of alliance, and may spark war on their own. They will be so focused on themselves that they won't offer to lend a helping hand. But I still had another problem, the land of waves was vast and had many small villages throughout, not just Kirigakure. My vengeance lied solely with Kirigakure, but I'm sure the country would stop at nothing to help this large village. Thus, the best way to not get backlash would be to take out the entirety of the land of waves.

This would not be a simple task, but obviously I would have to start with Kirigakure. The five countries all have a main village where the strongest military force, the strongest shinobi, reside. Cutting off the head of the Wave's military might would bring the quickest victory over the entire land. But that lead to another question, how would one take down Kirigakure itself? It can serve as the head, but does it have a definite head? 

I will have to assassinate the Mizukage before any commotion arrises, that's all there is to it. If they are able to stop me before that point then the entire operation is a bust, as I am not strong enough to take down a kage and their guards, especially alone. But even if I were successful in taking down the Mizukage, would that be enough to put down Kirigakure? No, they have countless of skilled shinobi which would be ready to fight as well. To assure success I'd need some sort of companions, or army.

But I don't know anyone who would join me. Most rogue shinobi from Kirigakure hate me, due to my Anbu roots. They would rather join with Kirigakure than join with me, so that's out of the question. I could look for a terrorist organization and hire a small militia to help my invasion, but then I might stick out like a sore thumb. With that said, I would not stop thinking until my revenge was complete, until every last drop of Kirigakure blood had been lost.
*
"Ah...I'm over complicating things, aren't I?"*

I sprang my torso up, staring at the fire. I had time, but how much was unknown. I had to strike before any sort of war started, but I need a more solid plan before striking. Damn, what a sticky situation I've been placed into. Whatever, when the time is right, something will come to me. With that thought firmly in mind, I rest my body on the cold rock ground, and closed my eyes, hoping to get some sleep for the first time in three days.          ​


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2013)

Yuki stretches out her hand and imitates a typical 'newly blind' person. She slowly walks to Minori-sensei's front and center and stands next to Rei. 

While waiting for Minori-sensei, Yuki is flicking her fingers feeling some hot friction. She grabs Rei's garment to cool her hot fingers and accidentally sets Rei's piece on fire.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2013)

Dante.

His white hair was now yellow and red, along with his coat. "Damn that Rei-bastard, using a bomb - I'll definitely show him." he muttered as he thought of various ways to get him back. A smile spread across his face and he figured out a plan as Minori sensei lined them up. 

He looked at her stern face, his eyes magnetically drawn to her boobs. "C-cup? Maybe B? Pretty standard for a Jounin." he said nodding to himself, "When are you going to develop Aiko? I've been waiting for those things to get bigger. Same with you Uchiha - the potential for you girl is there but you definitely need to work harder. I recommend 3 pints of milk everyday to fully realize your potential." Dante said attempting to take over the class.

He turned to the sensei, "I'm most disappointed in you. You only have chuunin level boobs. I heard massaging them makes them bigger, if you don't mind I can help with your training. I'm definitely going to be the future Boobkage."


Gintoki.

The ice cream parlor had been a long standing meeting place for Gintoki and his friends. It was colored pink and white, had waitresses on roller skates and had music that Gin liked, back when music was good. On the wall there were 4 pictures of Gintoki, his eyes glazed over, yet still doing a victory pose, his belly expanded out as if he were to give birth. Each picture had the bump grow larger and larger, with a gold plaque and 

He was halfway through his sundae when the kids barged in like bulls. 

"Yes yes congratulations, you're all winners. Or all losers, depending on how good the second ice cream is. Excuse me! Nee-san, give me 4 ice cream sundaes."

He looked at his group as the ice creams arrived. "Ok so tell me why you should be on Team Glue. Damn that Sendo." he took a huge bite of his ice cream in defiance and then clenched his teeth, clutched his head and fell to the ground rolling around .  "ARRRRGH! This pain...won't stop...me." Gintoki said grabbing at the side of the table and with every fiber of his being pulled himself up looking intensely at the ice cream.

"A move like that....I won't be defeated...you!!!" his eyes blazed as he weakly reached for the spoon, "kids, I want you to remember that even in the face of brainfreeze, ice cream has to be eaten. The turmoil cows have to go through to have their nipples squeezed and milked, the flavours that are injected into that nipple juice and then frozen - it cannot be forgotten. We must persevere and ...EAT!"

Pulling the ice cream towards him he took another bite and another, then another. Then collapsed. He weakly raised his hand, "A...another!"

"So let's get this over with. Who are you again, for some reason my brain's all fuzzy..."


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2013)

Yuki
Yuki rolls her eyes as Dante mentions chests. "Why don't ya feel up your moms chest. Didn't get enough milk time?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2013)

Dante looks at Yuki with a serious face.

"I'm an orphan."

He maintains the pause for enough time for it to be uncomfortable before sticking out his tongue, "Hah, who knows. Maybe I got too much milk time. And who the hell feels up their own mum? Something wrong with your brain, Uchiha."

(Do blind people roll their eyes?)


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2013)

(dont know shes still got eyeballs so it should still work)
"And being an orphan gives you a free card to insult girls and women? Use some of your brains processing power and learn some manners instead of coming up with a new prank that's just gonna backfire."
Yuki pouts

(i hate typing on a touchpad)


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2013)

"Boobs are great! I'm not trying to insult you, but boobs are great! You know how hard it is for a Hyuuga not to get distracted everytime they activate the Byakugan? Might as well enjoy it rather than trying to burst a blood vessel not to look. I mean seriously, you gotta just roll with it, otherwise you....well you become like Vergil. Dunno bout you, but I'd rather appreciate the opposite gender's form than be completely oblivious to it."

"So in conclusion, boobs are great."


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2013)

"If they are that great, why don't ya grow a pair urself? I bet there are jutsu out there to even allow guys to grow a pair of useless fatty chest. And if ya cant find a jutsu, u could always try finding a mad scientist.

So yeah, u are still just insulting us. At least apologies properly after insulting me, Aoki and sensei."
Yuki's tone is harsh and direct.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2013)

"Just giving friendly advice, boobs make the world go round. I'm helping you as shinobi - making them bigger will definitely help you!" Dante's eyes were on fire and steam shot out his nose as he stamped his foot with authority and clenched his fist.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rei*

There was something fishy there, something smelly, something that definitely was going wrong, and once again there was something smelly, something  hot something..."Huh?"Rei looks back only to see the effect of an atrocious flame burning up his awesome clothes"Oh shit, I?m on fire!!"now, some fools may think that the Onizuka was getting pumped up because of the new teams but in truth, he was literally on fire all cause the Uchiha girl got him with the guard down...without even wanting to do it.

Instantly the blond boy started to roll on the floor without a break until the flame faded away" i was about to get my ass roasted here, kid!"he said with some sweat coming out, though his ears instantly caught the word "boobs" from dante. Boobs, a marvelous word that every healthy boy around their age should treasure, and of course its physical form in the world was something to be worshipped.

"Yeah boobs are great but...what?s the point of having Yu-chan with C-cups? You would still be a pedo"Rei declared a she joined the boobversation, then turned to look a Minori?s "I was expecting a D-cup...*sigh*"his disappointment was obvious as much as it was obvious that he was as much of a fool as Dante, but who could blame him? indeed someone should be worried if he were to act like Vergil, that was worrisome in his eyes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 14, 2013)

Crawling out from the bottom of the pile and helping Takara up, Taberu grins at Gintoki.  “You're such a weakling Gin-san.  I thought you couldn't get a brain freeze.  I guess I'll have to break your records then.”  She sits next to the sensei, taking a large bite of the frozen treat, taking care not to keep the spoon in her mouth too long.  “I'm Haraguroi Taberu.  I don't know where I'm from, but I know that I'm unusual around here.  I can eat however much I want and I can't get a full stomach.  At least as much as I've tried.”  

“I'm staying in one of the Akimichi apartments, since they were nice enough to let me in after Mom and Dad disappeared last year.  I've pretty much become one of them.” She states, probably giving more information than what Gintoki wanted, all the while devouring the ice cream, waving for a second bowl.

“My goal in life is to...I'm not sure to be honest.”  She shrugs looking at the spoon that was slowly warping with her use.  Waiting for the sundae, she taps the spoon on the table, expecting to hear from the other genin.  She watches Gintoki-sensei, mentally challenging him to an ice-cream eating contest.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 14, 2013)

Gintoki was lying on the floor as Taberu spoke, his eyes glazed over looking down the corridor at the different shoes and movements of people milling around the place, but when Taberu challenged him, Gintoki's eyes lit up, his soul reinvigorated and a broad grin on his face. "Right, as your sensei, I'm going to have to school you on a few things here you damned brat." Gin raised his hand to call over the waitress, "We're not doing just your regular sundaes for this challenge. Nee-san, give me two of the giant vanilla, chocolate rasengan swirl."

There was a collective gasp around the restaurant and an evil grin on Gintoki's face.

"Akimichi you say? Take a look at the pictures - not one Akimichi there. But I admire your guts, bring it on!"

A few moments passed and the two giant bowls came, 5 men needed to carry each. The tables were reinforced and each bowl had a separate table. "The challenge is to eat this in 30 minutes. That's the only rule."

The waitress, a brunette with a pink kimono and an eeriely friendly smile on her face stood with a stop watch . "START!" she shouted.

Gintoki made a few hand seals and summoned 10 shadow clones of himself, and began to shovel mass amounts of ice cream into their collective mouths. "Remember to always look underneat the underneath!" Gin shouted as he continued to gorge himself on the ice cream.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Just giving friendly advice, boobs make the world go round. I'm helping you as shinobi - making them bigger will definitely help you!" Dante's eyes were on fire and steam shot out his nose as he stamped his foot with authority and clenched his fist.




"So Dante, how big is big?" Yuki asks looking at him. She holding her hands up and motions between her thumb and index finger. She's drawing a flaming picture in the shape of a shiitake mushroom.

"From what I can tell, yours is rather tiny, no?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 14, 2013)

"You know I wonder how you know what one looks like seeing as you can't see. Hey....don't tell me that you're one of those girls? Or...hey do they have picture books in braille or something? I bet that would be badass. You can feel up the pictures...hehehe." Dante remarked unfazed by the attack on his manhood. 

"I'm comfortable the way I am. The fact that you're making such a big deal about it, mean that you're not. I don't see why though - you're plenty pretty. You know...for your age."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2013)

*Takara...*

The genin couldn't believe that Taberu would challenge their new sensei to...okay yeah he could believe Taberu of all people would challenge their new sensei to an ice cream eating contest.  A sigh escaped Takara, he wanted to cheer for someone but it was a hard decision.  On one hand Taberu was his friend and he knew she could out eat anyone but this was their new sensei and he should of course, cheer him on.  

Eventually Takara did what he knew he should.  He grabbed his ice cream sundae, sat at a nearby booth and ate his dessert while remaining quiet and out of the picture.  Ready to help if anyone needed it.  Taki on the other hand was racing around under the tables trying to get any stray drips of the creamy delight.


*Aiko...*

*A few days ago...*

“Why the long face Squeaky?”  Aiko's grandfather approached, using one of the many endearments he had for his granddaughter.  The girl didn't respond, only shook her head, and continued to look out over the lake that they lived near.  “Don't give me that.  You look like someone pissed in your ramen.”  He dropped his large body onto the ground next to her.

The saying was one that he used on occasion and it did what it was suppose to.  It made the girl laugh.  “It's not that bad Grandpa.”

“Sure it is.”  He hooked his arm around his granddaughter's shoulders and gave her a squeeze.  “Come on.  Talk to me.”

Aiko sighed.  “It's just with graduation coming and everything.  Will I see my friends?  Will I get along with my team?  What will happen on graduation day?”

“That's what has you worried?”  He let a boom of a laugh and hugged her against his side.  “Graduation will be fun.  You will see your friends, everyone will be happy, and laughing.  Plus you will get to meet your new sensei.  I remember my graduation...”  His eyes got a far away look.

“What happened at your graduation?”

“Huh?  Oh...”  He cleared his throat and laughed again.  “Nothing much.  Just had a big party that night is all.”

“Oh...”  Aiko thought about this for a moment then smiled.  “I guess that isn't so bad.”

“Nope, not at all.”  The pair continued to sit there, watching the lake, and talking about random things for the rest of the evening.


*Now...*

'This isn't what was suppose to happen...'  Aiko thought to herself.   'Grandpa said it would be fun...'  Tears began to well up again but she forced them back before crossing her arms.  “I really don't think this is appropriate talk.”  Aiko said trying to calm the deep blush that had bloomed on her cheeks.

“You both are idiots!”  The young woman's stomped her foot in anger.  “Don't encourage it Yuki just ignore them!”  She turned her back on the pair of boys and took a deep breath and turned toward their Sensei.  “I am Shiroi Aiko.”  She bows toward Minori.  “I apologize for the lack of respect my teammates have shown you this day.”  Aiko's hands were clenched into fits as she stood there hoping nothing bad would come of this.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 14, 2013)

Team 3-

Kichiro decided to send a letter to each member of his new team personally, sending out birds to each member of the squad. "Greetings New Recruit! I'm your new sensai, The Awesome, The Mighty, The Powerful, Kichiro! Thank You, Thank you, no applause! You have been selected, by me, The Awesome Kichiro, to become my new team... So! Gather together at the front gates! We'll be going on a mission! Doesn't that sound fun!? You best believe it sounds fun! I'll see you all there promptly at noon! Unless it's past noon now when you get this, in which case, YOU'RE LATE! That's a demerit!"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 14, 2013)

*Team 1*

Onizuka, Rei; Uchiha, Yuki; Hyuuga Dante, and finally: “I apologize for the lack of respect my teammates have shown you this day.” 

Shiroi, Aiko

The entire squad squabbled amongst each other about, the most childish thing you would expect them to argue over, a woman’s mammary glands. Amidst this…irritating scene was the obvious disunity between them and not to mention the disrespect toward her. To make matters worse she not only got one but two of the top trouble makers of this whole graduating class. 

“Look carefully Hisashi, this isn’t how you want to act in front of your superior.” Minori grilled.

“Obasan, please, I’m the ayatollah of rock and rolla. Compared to these two dudes…I might as well be Hokage.” He bragged as he took a good look at his aunt face. Reading her was almost an impossible task, but he was always able to tell one single thing about her, is when she was pissed. It wasn’t a big secret in the shinobi world, being as famous as his aunt was, but everyone knew of the frightful temper of Minori. You possible couldn’t find anyone at al. who even dare to anger her on purpose.

“Regardless…” The older woman spoke as she laid a gentle hand atop Aiko’s head before addressing the entire squad. “Once you put the headband on you are a soldier, thus you must show an adequate amount of discipline and etiquette. You’re now a representative of not only the village and your squad, but me as well. Disrespect to a superior is an offense subjectable to the harshest punishments.” She explained, her face completely unchanging and just deadpanned. 

“My initial plan was to let you all chose among yourselves which mission you would like to undertake; however, it seems I have the perfect one in mind.” She talked as a small letter slide out of her sleeve and into her hand, presenting it to the team in front of her it read:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Client: Sanitation Department
> Rank: D
> 
> Summary: A few days ago the Akimichi compound had what we of the department like to call “Hell on Earth –Insert Year-.” Speaking more specifically, it was enchilada night, and our crew is stretched thin trying to desanitize the entire area. The pipes underneath the compound have backed up and we need help unplugging the entire system. Also In the midst of this chaos a young woman named Akimichi Chozai accidentally flushed her chocolate colored ring (so good luck finding it).






*Haru – Team 2*

“I…think I’ll sit this one out.” 

The young Yamanaka sat back and looked in awe as Gintoki-sensei and Taberu-san began shoveling, in Gintoki’s case quite literally, ice cream down their gullets. It seemed that he wasn’t the only one just taking everything in as Takara sat nearby, silently eating his sundae. While those two engorged themselves, Haru saw this a good time to try and get to know someone on the team. He felt a little out of place, you know, being Yamanaka and all he was to teaming up with a Nara and Akmichi, so he was a bit out of his element at the moment. 

He took his own sundae, a confetti cake with chocolate sprinkles, and sat in the same booth with Takara as he began to eat. 

“Seems like those two found something to bond over…” Haru chuckled pointing over toward sensei and Taberu.

“I’m Haru Yamanaka by the way in case you don’t remember. This is the first time I’ve think we ever really interacted with each other Takara.” He spoke with a smile as he reintroduced himself and even extended his hand for a handshake. 

“It’s nice to meet you. Oh, and would you mind if I ask you a question about Taberu? It was something she said that caught my attention.” ​​​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Nasu*

Nasu wasn't sure what to make of his new sensei, witnessing him at the graduation and now, dueling a kid in ice cream eating. 

_Is this man really jounin?_

Thinking back to his training however, the range of oddballs he'd encountered purely in terms of ninja technique should have well prepared him for such a vibrant 'personality'. He considered joining in the ice cream eating but decided against it in the end. The white substance far too closely resembled animal droppings in shape. Instead he took a seat in the shade just outside the ice cream place, watching passing villagers and still maintaining a line of site to Gintoki, waiting for when he would leave.

_This doesn't seem like formal training yet, so I'll wait..._

In truth he was glad for the rest as he had been lugging around his bow all day. He still had not fully adapted to the sheer weight of the weapon, so carrying it for extended periods made him tired. Moving arounfd a crowded village with it was also a challenge he had not been expecting. Out in the flat, open, marsh-like lands of his home country, he could easily maneuver with the bow. In the bustling village of Konoha however, it was a mission just to keep from accidentally bumping into people with it. The quiver was no better, but having seen other students in the academy specializing in weapon summoning, he was hopeful that there was a long term solution for him.

_Maybe if we ask Gintoki-sensei, he would teach us particular jutsu..._

That thought shifted his attention from the jounin to his team mates. Nasu never really counted himself as someone who could read people, he was better with the wilderness.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

*Noroi
A Rambunctious Affair*

My eyes sprang open, as my body adjusted to the cold rock ground which lay below me. Luckily for me, it still appeared to be pitch dark outside, however the fire which I had started was now all but gone. As the simmering coals started to dim I took a firm place on my feet. Maybe it was because I was finally able to sleep after three days, but I felt full of energy. I looked towards the caves' exit and thought about what I had dreamed. Surely it held meaning, as most of my dreams weren't pointless. 

"*I need a drink.*"

I took a few steps outside of the cave, and looked towards the night sky. Granted, the mist had already started to settle in, the moon was no where near dawn. The position of the moon made it clear, it was probably around midnight or one o'clock. I looked down at my hand which was firmly grasping around my mask. I wondered, would wearing my Anbu mask help disguise me, or would it bring attention to me?

If I were in the village, it would surley help disguise me, as I could be an Anbu on patrol. However, if I go to a bar on the outskirts of Kirigakure (where there would be a very low chance of anyone recognizing me) perhaps wearing an Anbu mask would be detremental. It would have people wondering what an Anbu (alone) was doing all the way outside the village, when their main mission is to protect the Kage and village. With that said, my half scarred face isn't too discrete either.

I shook my head as I threw my Anbu mask into the cave. If I brought it with me it would bring too much unnecissary attention. I'll have to deal with my half scarred face showing though. I quickly jumped through the forest in my immdiate direction, until I found florescent lighting. I had found what I was looking for. 

The building which sat about six hundred meters away from my current location was busteling with noise and light, both of which I took a dislike to. I sighed and slowly walked towards the building. Instantly when reaching the doors I heard a bottle crack. Unfortunately what I feared had happened, there was a bar fight inside. I pushed the doors open and walked past all the commotion, as if oblivious, and took a seat at the bar.

"Hello sir, may I take your order?"

The bartender asked. I didn't look at the man as I answered.

"*Surprise me.*"

The man walked away to fix me a drink, but I didn't pay him any mind. I knew there was a reason for me to be here, and hopefully I would get my answer soon.
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 14, 2013)

Taberu cracks her knuckles, just after the sensei begins eating.  She grabs a spoon and starts near inhaling the frozen cream, not even complaining about Gintoki with his shadow clones.   Completely ignoring everything else around, she has a one track mind with her food.  ?You'll never win sensei!? she shouts with a mouthful, waving the spoon in the air, then going back to eat even faster.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 14, 2013)

*Miyako*
_A Rambunctious Affair_

The hustle and bustle of a bar, on the outskirts of the famed village of mist, drenched the midnight rode with sounds of celebration and debauchery. This was a small seedy place, only open in the dead of night, which brought all kinds of people together. It didn’t matter what the era was, for the people who frequented this bar were always a cold and callous bunch, devils even who would just as quickly well out their own if it meant they could get what they wanted. And tonight, under the misty moonlight sky, was no different. A tall and good looking man, wavy black hair, flawless features (obvious manscaping), built with gorgeous green eyes, walked of the bar and entered through a lone door. The man sat in a chair, and threw a wade of cash down onto a nearby stand. Today, this bar, was housing a party for this man, some shinobi, who had just successfully did something or other. I didn’t really care nor did I want to know.

I was just the entertainment. 

_~Dreamless dorm, ticking clock~_

The rambunctious actions going on outside melded well with noise coming from inside, grunts, moans and the howls of pleasure as the human body combined to perform its most sensual dance. Fulfilling every carnal need as we both used each other for the others desires. Our bodies molding together, everything intertwined, so intense that our skin was flushed, drenched in sweat as we began to stick to one another. It was a dream I was use to experiencing and had grown bored of. My hand clenched his long hair as my arm hang lazily over his shoulder. Ah, it seemed to be about that time. 

“Come on…you can bounce better than that.” I cooed in his ear, jump starting his adrenaline all over again. He scooped up in his arms in one swept, pretty decent.

“R-right….there! Co-come…on….UGH!” 

_~I walk away from the soundless room~_

My body clenched, my eyes began to dart back and forth, a sliver of pleasure running down my spine. Blood shot onto the wall behind us. The man I had wrapped myself around fell to the ground, with a plop, then began to shake. A gust air expelled from his mouth, the sound of gurgling accompanied, as blood began to form in a pool underneath his body. Minutes had passed before I began to pull my spent and used body off of his. A blade covered in his blood protruded behind my chest before retracting back into me. What had just happened was nothing more than a taste, my body still felt as if it was on fire, all my sense revved up to one-hundred. Considering his looks and his build, both up and down, I had expected more, sadly no. Somewhat satisfied I fixed myself and began to make my exit out the room, but not before collecting my paycheck, giving him a peck on the cheek, a thanks for a good time and let myself out.

_~Windless night, moonlight melts~_

As I exited, no one was none the wiser, everyone too caught up in their business that nothing was heard and nothing was seen. Well, one person notice that is and that would be the one who brought me here in the first place.  and was the man who took care of, who made me do these things, who always looked after me…yes. Everything I did was for him and if I was good, he’d give me a taste of what it meant to be ‘free’. 

“80200 yen.” I said. 

He simply snatched the money from my hand, then began counting. A slight smile appeared on his face before he got up out his seat. His finger slowly tracing down my arm and up my skin, his touch was enough to make me weak and buckle. Whatever happened to this body, it made me so sensitive to the touch of others, especially those who knew exactly where to touch and grab. He grabbed me by the shoulders, pulled me close, and began to ‘touch’ places that normally shouldn’t be touched in public, but who was I to tell him no?

For now at least. 

“Good job little Miyako, take the day off.” He whispered huskily before giving a gentle smack from the waist down. “We’ll take care of business later.”

“Sure…Yuu…” I barely whispered to his retreating form.

_~My ghostly shadow to the lukewarm gloom~_

I took my place at the bar, the dim light stretching my shadow as I ordered the bartender to bring my something hard. Turning around and leaning into my chair, I caught a glimpse of a man or what I assumed to be man. His face…was something to be desired and his skin grey and pale, but his chakra. Yes, his chakra had a type of dimness about it. It even seemed to attract my own spectral shadow. Huh, another customer perhaps?

“Hey, you lonely tonight, how about some ‘friendship’?” ​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

*Noroi
A Rambunctious Affair

*The bartender brought me back a glass filled with some sort of alcoholic beverage. I took a hearty drink and slammed the glass back down onto the the bar. My gaze now met the bartender's, and my face made a small smile. 

"*What is this? I like it.*"

"You asked for it to be a surprise, correct?"

"*I suppose that's true.*"

I lifted the glass mug to my lips and took a small sip, before I noticed a women sit on my left. Even though I could only see her with the corner of my eye I could tell that she was already judging me. Of course, the scarred half of my face would be prominent, but she could probably still tell I was pale as snow. Her lips started to move, and she ordered for a heavy beverage. It wasn't long until before she turned to speak to me.

?Hey, you lonely tonight, how about some ?friendship???

As a previous Anbu of the Mist, my senses (besides my left eye-sight) are very acute, and as she spoke I could smell a vague stench coming off of her. She probably tried to wash herself off so it wasn't obvious, but I could smell the sweat on her body. So either she just got through some rough training, or she did what childish adults participate in. My thoughts were concluded when I smelt a, faint, but conflicting scent from her. It definitely didn't come from her, so it must have been from another human. How humorous.

"*Even if I were to feel lonely, I wouldn't want your company as much as you would want mine. Besides, it seems like you just finished up, I wouldn't-*"

It was only for a second, but I caught a faint scent. What was it. It smelt like steel, but not just that, blood! Now I doubt a girl like this, that is so open about her sexuality, would have just recently had her first time, so I doubt its her blood. Besides, it doesn't smell like blood from down there anyways. No, if she's looking for some more action and her other partner isn't here, that only means I can assume the worst.

I turned in my chair to face her, as my eyes bore into hers. I could tell the instant I looked at her, she was a killer. Was seduction her means of trapping her unsuspecting targets? How harsh. But if this was what she wanted then who am I to stop her? Alright then, I'll allow her to get comfortable and then I'll figure out exactly what she wants. Besides if she truly is a killer, then she might be useful to me.
 
"*Excuse me earlier, I just wasn't paying attention to what I was saying. How about you elaborate on what you were saying? But I was wondering, what would you want in return?*"

I asked, as I reached out my hand and caressed her chin.
​


----------



## Vergil (Nov 14, 2013)

*Team 2 - the first mission*

Gintoki

Team two spent their first 20 minutes together shoveling down ice cream at an astonishing rate, but five minutes later the pace was slowing. Gintoki was pushing himself – even he hadn’t finished the rasengan swirl during his time at the parlor. In terms of ice cream it was S-rank and he was close to bursting.

Grabbing the spoon he put it in his mouth and his eyes rolled back as he fell backwards off the seat, with white and brown fluid dribbling down the side of his mouth. 

“We’ve got another casualty!” the waitress sighed, completely unsurprised. That challenge was made so that people would fail it, “Call in the ambulance!”

Within minutes the paramedics were in, lifting Gintoki up onto a stretcher, his vastly inflated stomach flopping from side to side as they did so. The Genin looked on as their sensei was being carted off, wondering just what type of guy he was – that’s when they noticed it: a devilish grin that reeked of the words “Gotchya!”

It was then the waitress came over and handed the genin the bill. By the time they received it Gintoki was already gone, rushed to the emergency room. It looked as if the Genin would have to foot the bill, however when they reached for their cash they would find it was gone, along with everyone else in the restaurant, and the cash register.

“Thief! Stop!” The manager shouted at a fleet footed figure zigzagging through the busy Konoha streets, “Hey you kids! You owe us for the ice cream! You catch that thief and I’ll write it off and give you a free one on top of that!”


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2013)

*Team 1/ Rei*

A burst of laughter came from Rei  as Yuki started to talk about dicks and Dante would just follow the onversation, obviously Aiko and Minori weren?t really happy while hearing at all of the bullshit being said, but who could give a damn?! it was hilarious."Hahahah, Seems like I?ll never get bored in this team!"he said happily, all the contrasting personalitiies in that group was something bound to be either a super awesome cobination or an utter failure although that could only be seen with time.

Though he stopped laughing once he saw the mission after Minori?s speech about superiors and soldiers"Oh shit! Dante, stop talking about dicks with yu-chan and look at this!!"Rei shouted horrified as his eyes couldn?t get away from that piece of paper, why would she punish them like that? was talking about boobs so bad? then what should they talk about, shinobi stuff? that was for nerds.

"Ugh... C?mmon sensei! its not our fault that you?re not a D-cup! We..."he complained but then his mind stopped in its track...this could be...something good, of course something good for the onizuka and really really bad for the rest of the world"Thinking it better, let?s go! I?ll accept this punishment with all my might...i guess  we deserve it"he spout trying to fake a repented tone but he couldn?t hide his mischievous smile, the little prick was planning something, something "fun".


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2013)

"Rei, you are a M, aren't you?" Yuki looked at Rei's rejoice. "Hmm, i think I'll stay at the entrance, I may accidentally set off all the gas if I am not careful, unless you guys want to save yourself a lot of work and let me just burn it down."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2013)

Team 1.

Dante stroked his chin as he read the mission. "Damn Akimichis, can't they clean up their own mess? Well a job's a job."

Dante looked at Yuki and scratched his head and nodded, "I reckon we'll be fine. Why don't you come with us. After all we are a team."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2013)

*Takara...*

The young shinobi sat quietly, watching one of his new team mates sit down directly in front of him and began to talk.  “Yeah, I remember you.  You were always with the Nara and Akimichi.”  Takara grinned and took the offered hand for a shake.  “Taberu?  Sure, I will answer if I can.”  He took another bite of his ice cream waiting for the question but then their Sensei collapsed.

“Whoa!  Dude you okay?!”  Takara jumped to his feet while Taki decided to finish the sundae that Gintoki-sensei had just abandoned.  There was a lot of commotion around the the parlor then the waitress came up.  “I...”  The young man had some money but not enough for the huge eating contest that just happened.  Unfortunately that didn't matter, nobody had any money, at least as long as the thief was running away.

“We'll catch him!”  Takara turned and for the door.  “Come on Taki!  Come on guys!  We better catch him!”  Quickly the young man began to run, trying desperately to catch up to the person ahead of them.  'I hope we can...'  All he could think about was 'What would my Dad do?'


*Aiko...*

“We...we have to...WHAT?!”  Aiko couldn't believe her ears.  Cleaning out the Akimichi's sewer had to be the worst punishment ever.  “I can't believe you guys!”  Crossing one arm across her stomach, the kunoichi clap a hand over her mouth.  Trying to not let the visions overcome her mind...and her gut.

Before she could say anything Rei started his rhetoric and that made her cringe.  “Please Rei-san...”  She could think of nothing more to say.  Only groaned at the many possibilities that the shinobi would come up with.  Then Yuki spoke and Aiko nodded vigorously in agreement.  “That's what we should do.  Be much easier.  Just let Yuki-chan burn it all up...”  

It didn't take long before the idea of that began to warm her though she pretended not to think about the possibility of explosions that could come from that.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2013)

"Well, two votes for burning I suppose," Yuki looks towards Aiko as she mentions burning.


----------



## kluang (Nov 15, 2013)

*Senju Go*

A bird landed in front of him and on its leg, attached a small scroll. He opens and read the message. A letter from his sensei, Sanoske Kichiro.

"So he's my sensei." Go look to the sky and notice something. He quickly re-read the message.

_"Greetings New Recruit! I'm your new sensai, The Awesome, The Mighty, The Powerful, Kichiro! Thank You, Thank you, no applause! You have been selected, by me, The Awesome Kichiro, to become my new team... So! Gather together at the front gates! We'll be going on a mission! Doesn't that sound fun!? You best believe it sounds fun! I'll see you all there promptly at noon! Unless it's past noon now when you get this, in which case, YOU'RE LATE! That's a demerit!"_

Go look to the sky again. Its almost noon. Shit. He throws the message and runs towards the front gate. He run past several district before arriving at the Uzumaki district. The best ramen shop in Konoha is run inside the the district. Go decide to use a short cut and he took a right turn and bumps into someone.

"Sorry!!!"

"Watch where you're going!!!!"

Go look at the person he bumps into. He recognize her, Uzumaki Yukiko. 19.  38-29-36. Jounin. She wears a red, kimono-style blouse with no sleeves, held closed by a broad, browinsh obi that matches her pants. Her blouse is closed quite low, revealing her sizable cleavage.

"Yukiko-chan?" The woman looks at Go and she quickly pull and twist his left ear. "It's Yukiko-sensei now."

"Sorry!!!Sorry. I'm in a hurry. I need to get to the main gate at noon or Sanoske-sensei going demerit me!!!"

"Sanoske-sensei? You mean Sanoske Kichiro is your sensei? That arrogant man?"

"He's quite cool."

"He's an arrogant fool. And a pervert. He once told me I'm like his bed."

"Maybe because you're warm and fluffy?"

"What do you mean by that?"

Go peek at the kunoichi's sizable cleavage. Obvious answer. Go pull himself away and run past the kunoichi. "Seeya later, Yukiko-chan!!!!" and he run as fast as he can towards the main gate, leaving Yukiko sighing and shaking her head. "That kid is going to be as rash as his dad."

Go keeps on running until he sees the front gate and his new sensei, Sanoske Kichiro. He reach his sensei and salutes him. "Senju Go reporting."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2013)

*Team 1 / Rei*

Rei was listening at the few options they had. They four could just go there, get a lot of dirt and very very unpleasant smell while havings oem fun looking at Aiko and Yuki complaining and blaming the two guys for this, or, they could juststay outside and wait for the Uchiha girl to get rid of everything but where wa sthe fun in that? Rei?s fist clenched and a vein marked itself on his head.

"No no no no no!! Where?s the spirit of the new gradutes from the ninja academy!? Where?s the teamwork? Will ya leave aside the perfect opportunity that sensei is giving us for strengthening our loose bonds!? Where are your guts girls? I mean, we could just let yu-chan burn everything up but what will you do when something like this happens again?" he began a lecture, a pretty stupid one, though people should admit that he was good with words when he could get some benefit out of it."Specially you Ai-chan!! Didn?t you want to grow as a shinobi? What will ya do if during a mission your chakra  runs out and an evil horde of monkeys has surrounded you?! will you cry when they start to throw their shit at you? Will you get overwhelmed by the heinous smell when they are trying to take a dump on ya!?!"he said pointing at the girl as if she were the culprit of some serious crime, in this case trying to keep entertainment away from the blue-eyed boy.

"After this you could become a woman among women who proudly could say 'I survived the akimichi sewer,bitches' "

"In conclusion, I?m definitely entering there"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2013)

*Team 1:*

*Aiko...*

The kunoichi tried to keep the horrified look off her face while Rei blathered about some shit or another.  There wasn't enough pride in this world to make her proud of going in the sewers, let along the sewers under the Akimichi compound.  The very thought made her nauseous.

?Rei-san really...please...?  The girl wasn't above begging and she was about ready to do it.  ?Yuki-chan's idea was really good.  We could just burn it away and we wouldn't have to worry about the stench or the...the germs.?  There it was.  She let the g-word exit her mouth.  It wasn't very often that Aiko let on to the thing that really unnerved her but when she was worried enough it came out.  

?We have known each other a long time.  Our bonds are more than loose.  I think we should come up with the quickest and most efficient way to be rid of it as possible.  That would be burning it.?  Aiko nodded her head in determination, though at the same time she was wondering if she had enough time to swing by home and find some kind of sanitation suit.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2013)

Dante

He leaned over to Rei, taking him to one side and keeping his voice low.

"Dude, could you imagine, this could be the greatest prank of all time. We could make every toilet, every manhole, every pipe in a radius blow up with shit and fire! We need to prepare down there, close off some areas and then let the gas build up before covering Konoha in shit! We'll be infamous, it'll go down in history!" Dante said a gleam in his eye.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2013)

*Rei*

He listened carefully at what Dante was saying, he thought of that but it could take lots of things including fire...fire, wasn?t that what Yuki was trying to do? A big evil smile appeared in his face at the same time his gleaming eye sturned just like those of his Hyuuga partner, they had everything they needed, only thing left was to be careful and get some time only th etwo of them down there to set things up.

"Riiiight, we only need to go in there to set things up.  Then Yu-chan can do some fireworks and we will be placed in the history of this village a sthe most awesome pranksters that ever lived."he replied"But if the four of us go there those girls who cannot understand the feelings of men will try to stop us...We gotta convince them first, probably sensei will only be supervising from the outside so..." quickly he and Dante returned to where the rest of the teeam was.

"Fine, we will do as you please, this guy just convinced me."Rei says acting resigned to what teh girls wanted"But the problem is the ring, what about this? Me and Dante go in there to search for it, if we don?t find it in...mmm...like an hour or less we come out and Yu-chan can burn it up. Is that okay with everyone? Sensei too?"

He asked innocently this time making his act as believable as possible, this prank, this marvelous event must not fail. In his insides he was already dying while lauhing though.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2013)

"Hey Aiko, did the two boys just do a secret meeting? I am not convinced they are just going to do what they just said. I am betting my sharingan they got something up their sleeves," Yuki whispers to Aiko.
"And that something is probably going to ruin our reputation and more."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 15, 2013)

Hidora- 

Hidora sat in his darkened room, illuminated only by the fires of the Bunsen burners and the lights of the chemicals inside some of the vials and tubes. "They should have destroyed the lab." Hidora comment's, mixing a blue and pink chemical together. "There. That should be enough to restock the pharmacy." Hidora grabs a box and heads towards a set of stairs, walking upwards he preforms a hand sign, the wall moves to the side revealing a door.

Light pours into the lab revealing a large section of it covered up. As Hidora walks through the opening, the wall closes behind him. He makes his way towards a counter and places the box down atop it. Looking around, he makes note of the shop, many different vials and herbs rested everywhere. "Thank you mother." Hidora walks to the front of the store and unlocks it. "Jichiro, you are late." A man stood in front of the shop, smoking a cigarette, "Yo, sorry boss." The man tosses the cigarette to the ground and stomps on it. 

"Sorry, still not used to havin a kid as a boss." Hidora nods, "It's fine, it's fine." He moves out of the way to allow Jichiro in. "First, i want you to sweep the shop, if a customer comes in, all medicines are labeled, there is a table under the counter if you don't know where a specific one is. You should have enough supplies for the day. Every morning at 8'AM you will be fully stocked, the store will be ready to open by 9'AM. So, i expect you to have it dusted, swept and moped by then." 

"Right boss, i got it." Jichiro picked at his nose a bit and flicked it to the ground. "I also expect you to behave properly when inside my shop." "Yeah sure whatevs." Hidora grabbed the mans collar and brought him down to his level. "I want you to understand, you were only hired because no one else was willing to take the job due to the scrutiny my family has  endured. So, make it very well understood, i have no intentions of keeping you around once my name has been restored. You would do well to remember that, if you wish to continue to be paid the salary i can offer you, one that is far greater than any shop you will find, you will follow the rules." 

Jichiro nodded, "Y...yeah, i gotcha..." Hidora released Jichiro from his grasp. "Very good." Hidora brushed himself off. "Now then, I shall be taking my leave. I've decided to undertake some training in order to better myself. So, I expect to see everything is in top condition upon my return." Hidora tossed Jichiro a set of keys. "8'AM, come in. Clean. 9'AM, Open the shop. Understood?" Jichiro nodded, "Good."


----------



## Cjones (Nov 15, 2013)

*Miyako*
_A Rambunctious Affair_

“So I’ve piqued your interest now, have I?” I whispered

This body, from a simple caress, responded positively as my face grew hot. Just from the simplest of touch, it was enough to give an overwhelming feeling of joyful excitement. Even though I had just got done with a ‘jon’ and giving the day off, so to speak, I had managed to snag another potential client. A rather mysterious one at that, with a face only a mother could love. It isn’t like that really mattered as I’ve seen, and done, far worse these past few years.

“Whatever. It. Is. That. You. Want…” I spoke huskily, letting every word role off my tongue. 

“However dear, depending on what you want, it’ll cost you.” I leaned back, my arms spread across the counter, my right leg slung seductively over the other. Slightly exposed skin of my neck from the loose color and the upper thigh, just enough to for an ‘invitation’. One of the few things about me that was so elegant and urbane was the charm I had amassed over the years from doing this. 

“5,000 yen for a friend, 10,000 and I _may_ touch you somewhere, 25,000 and I’ll show you how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop, and finally 80,000 plus for a happy ending and miscellaneous.” ​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2013)

*Noroi
A Rambunctious Affair*

?5,000 yen for a friend, 10,000 and I _may_  touch you somewhere, 25,000 and I?ll show you how many licks does it  take to get to the center of a tootsie pop, and finally 80,000 plus for a  happy ending and miscellaneous.?

Said the women as she leaned closer to me, seductively. I could feel her body quiver at the touch of my hand, and instinctively pulled back. Just what was she? I know knew this was her game, but in the end all she wanted was money. How pitiful, many criminals go to the life of crime because they can't afford to make a decent wage any other way, she was the same. Well, instead of relying on crime, she prostituted herself out. However, I could use that to my advantage. 

"*So it's money you're after, huh? Well I'm not one to seek happiness, so those last few offers are out. But I do have a few questions that I would like to ask you, and of course I'll pay you well for this information.*"

This women may not have looked the part, but she was definitely dangerous. I had to set some boundaries and approach her cautiously if I wanted to get the information I desired. 

"*So I'll just ask and you can either decline to answer, or answer and ask for the amount. I should have enough to cover. First, why are you looking for more action after you just finished up? I can tell that it wasn't too long ago so you must be pretty tired. Unless of course you're getting something out of this that I'm missing. Which leads to my second question.*"

I took a breath before continuing.

 "*Second, why could I smell blood from you? I have a feeling it isn't yours, so if you hurt or murder people after they pay you, then I can understand why you'd do multiple a night. It'd effectively make you some sort of psychopath, and you wouldn't be able to satisfy your killing urges as much as your sexual urges.*"

Then came the final question.

 "*If both of my guesses are correct, then I have one final thing to ask of you. How much would it cost to make you a team mate of mine? I have a big assassination mission coming up, something I can't do alone. However, someone like you who tricks men every night would be a wonderful asset. If you truly are a killer then that's even better.*"

I took a breath and relaxed, as I finished.

 "*But if by some reason I'm wrong then I do apologize, however I have a hunch that says I'm correct.*"​


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2013)

*Team 2 - Keikan*

Keikan grunted to himself as he stared at the board. He rubbed the back of his neck and yawned sleepily as he did so.

He had skipped the graduation ceremony - it was too much bullshit for him to handle in one morning. He would be late to his first team meeting, but he preferred it that way. Better than having to deal with everyone just after waking up. He eventually found his name, along with the names of his teammates. 

Jonin Sensei: Sakata Gintoki. Powerful. Respected. Also kind of an idiot. Keikan figured he wouldn't be the best sensei, but he wouldn't be the worst either.

Teammate One: Haru Yamanaka. Quiet, reserved, with a "holier-than-thou" bullshit attitude that Keikan couldn't stand. The red haired boy made a face. The team wasn't looking hot so far. 

Teammate Two: Takako Takara. Yeah, definitely not looking hot. Takako was an idiot, always acting up and trying to crack jokes that anyone with a functional sense of humor knew weren't funny in the least. Keikan gave it about a week before his will snapped and he put Takako in the hospital - three days if the kid's damn dog tried to sniff his shoes too much.

Teammate Three: Tageru Haraguroi. Keikan could barely remember anything about her, except that she was kinda hot. Weirdo mountain girl though. Keikan had never really talked to her, so she was probably a mostly worthless human being. 

Teammate Four: Takedu Nasu. Wonderful. Creepy poncho kid. Did he say one word over the course of the academy? Keikan couldn't really remember, but to be fair, he had never really paid attention to the weird kid with the giant ass bow. 

Now that Keikan thought of it, where was his team? The academy courtyard was abandoned, which probably meant that everyone had gone their separate ways after getting their assignments. His team was mostly likely long gone, and he had no way of finding out where they were so...free day?

Free day. Keikan grinned to himself and started walking down the street. He could grab a bite to eat at one of the stalls downtown, then maybe see a movie, and then throw rocks at people from the top of the Hokage monument. It was what he did most of his free days, and it hadn't failed him yet. 

Alas, the free day was not to be. Halfway to his favorite food stall, Keikan was interrupted by some chick with a mask slamming into him and continuing off at a breakneck pace. Keikan whirled around, trying to get a good look at her, and saw Takara hurtling after her, his dog at his heels.

"Fuck me," Keikan muttered, jumping to his feet and taking off after Takara. "Takako!" He shouted, catching up with his long-haired teammate. "Want to tell me what's going on before I put you through a fucking window?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 16, 2013)

*Team 3 Hyuuga Vergil*

"Meet at Noon" Vergil remarked, destroying the paper, "At the front gates. That's all he needed to say." 

He sped off towards the gates, only a few minutes to get there; their sensei was either a brilliant teacher or a complete moron. Vergil was convinced he was veering towards the latter. The streets of Konoha were busy as usual, especially at Noon as unprepared or lazy people went to the restaurants to fill their stomachs. A waste of money. Nutrition was all that was important and meals made at home were the only way to ensure the proper balance. Restaurant food was ill balanced and one never knew the health and safety practices of those that owned these shops.

The congregation of people around the ice cream parlor was unusual, and he saw a masked person speed through the streets as if the people were not even there. Something Vergil could not do as he chose to bound over the rooftops, his byakugan activated so he could see the up coming jumps and obstacles. It seemed that Team 2 were in pursuit of this person, though not doing a good job as they got stuck in the crowds.

Vergil looked on, taking the most direct route to the front gates. As he thought it was impossible to reach the gates by noon. Not at his level. He landed at the destination and breathed out slowly, regaining his breath. 

"Sensei. Either your birds are slow or your task was not possible. Tell me are you incompetent or ill equipped." the heir to the Hyuuga clan said his look cold. He did not enjoy failing a task and it particularly irked him when the task could not have been completed efficiently in the first place.


----------



## kluang (Nov 16, 2013)

*Senju Go*

_"Sensei. Either your birds are slow or your task was not possible. Tell me are you incompetent or ill equipped." _

"You're quite slow for a Hyuuga aren't you?" Go snickers at Vergil and he extend his hand. "The name is Senju Go, I'm your teammate. I arrive here, 2 seconds before noon. Isn't that amazing?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 16, 2013)

Vergil

"That's only because you were more than seconds in front of me when we started." Vergil said looking at his hand and then back up at Go with a dismissive look. "I'm not here to make friends. Whatever the mission is, let's get it started so that I can get back to training."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Team 3 Hyuuga Vergil*
> 
> "Meet at Noon" Vergil remarked, destroying the paper, "At the front gates. That's all he needed to say."
> 
> ...



"Aho~" Echoes as the young hyuuga lands, "Ah, That's not very nice crow-san~" Kichiro pats the crow on the head. "You chose the slowest possible route to get here, didn't you... Hyuuga san." Kichiro turned to Vergil, Kichiro shakes his head and sighs, "It was destined, I saw it from the start, there was no possible way a hyuuga could have gotten here that quickly... bogged down by your fancy dress. Were you afraid that your clothes would get dirty? I can see it in your eyes... your white... dead.. eyes... wow that's creepy stop staring at me, it's like you're looking into my soul.... its so cold... so very cold."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 16, 2013)

Hyuuga Vergil

Vergil looks at the sensei, "My attire did not hinder me. and to suggest that I am hindered in any way due to my bloodline is sheer folly, especially when considering the Hyuuga are the most powerful clan in Konoha."

"Let us go, I have no intention of keeping company with you if I can help it." Vergil turned facing away from the two, " I care not if there are other members in the team. I am here and that is enough to complete the task. If we are at the gates then I am assuming that the mission is outside Konoha?"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 16, 2013)

*Team 1*
_Sanitation Desperation_

It is a hot horrid night, a quarter moon hung in the sky on this faithful day. A day that would be etched into the mind of fresh new recruits from the ninja academy. The dark half of the moon peered down onto the Akimichi compound like a child with the covers pulled over their head, hoping to hide from whatever type of horror they hand managed only this time?it was all too real.  The fetid odor was a canopy of smog over the entire area. Such was the foulness that the naked eye could perceive it as a coat of smoke. Specialized masks were needed just to breathe and walk, as any unfortunate person who just happened to be in the area at the time would either pass out on the spot or began vomiting uncontrollably. 

There were even recent reports, not confirmed or denied, that others suffered from mental relapse, reverting to a feral primal state and caused small isolated riots around village. Trekking the under belly of the compound in contamination suits, squishing under the sole of each in every step from substances that clearly weren't mud, arm deep inside the piping to unplug whatever was caught in the pipes. Yes, this is what was awaiting those unlucky recruits who were tasked with not the unplugging of the sewage, but on a quest to retrieve that matched the color of the dreaded foulness. 

Soon team 1 made their way onto the scene.

"Hmmm...looks a lot worse than what they told me." Minori pondered as she gazed at the toxic gas cloud that hung above. Crew of men around about in quarantine suits, setting up caution tape to keep other away as they began their operation.

"For the love of all things pure, is even possible!?" Hisashi yelled, flabbergasted at the scene. 

"Because of how massive this is, you all won't be alone, this mission will be a joint effort between both team 3 and us." She explained.

Now all there was to do was wait. ​


----------



## Kuno (Nov 16, 2013)

*Team 2:

Takara...*

The person was fast, Takara had to them that.  Plus they seemed to know Konoha very well.  Thankfully they seemed to have a bit of a stench that followed them.  At least that would help the young Inuzuka keep track of them, even if they were a little faster.  “Come on Taki!”  Takara yelled, enjoying the excitement.  His faithful dog sped up a bit and led the way.

To be honest with himself that Takara had to admit that the day had been fun and exciting so far.  That was until he met up with another of their teammates.  When he had looked at the teams list he was hoping it was a mistake.  The teams were fairly big this time so they must have ACCIDENTLY added that huge asshat to their team.  Plus he hadn't shown up so Takara had pushed the thoughts to the back of his mind.  He didn't have worry about Keikan.

Yet with all the hoping and ignoring there he was running beside him.  Takara let out a growl and continued to run.  “I thought I smelled something rotten.  Funny I thought it was the little thief that carried the stench.  I guess even I can be wrong once in a while.”  A snarl lit his face and pushed his speed a little faster, trying to deny what he knew.  Nobody could outrun Keikan at this point.  “Don't you have a damn rock to go back under, Hairu?”  If the guy had made an effort to show up to graduation or at least with their first meeting with their sensei he might have given him a little information.  Not at this point and he definitely wouldn't let his guard down around him.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Hyuuga Vergil
> 
> Vergil looks at the sensei, "My attire did not hinder me. and to suggest that I am hindered in any way due to my bloodline is sheer folly, especially when considering the Hyuuga are the most powerful clan in Konoha."
> 
> "Let us go, I have no intention of keeping company with you if I can help it." Vergil turned facing away from the two, " I care not if there are other members in the team. I am here and that is enough to complete the task. If we are at the gates then I am assuming that the mission is outside Konoha?"



"What? Outside? No." Kichiro picked at his nose, "You're gonna go to the Akimichi compound, they need some help." The jounin sensai tossed Vergil the scroll with the mission details. "Oh and also, Senju are the most powerful kid. Check the board, what's the record! Hooookages Senju # what? versus Hyuuga # What? YEAH! SENJUUUU!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2013)

*Team 3*

Rio leaned back casually along the sloping roof of his parents house, gazing idly at the Hokage mountain in the distance. There was a spot deep inside the First Hokage's left nostril where teenagers often went to make out. He had experienced his first kiss there. So what if it had been with a slightly chubby Akimichi girl? Beggars couldn't be choosers. Rio grinned. "Good times." 

He reached into his vest and produced a cigarette, pilfered from his father's pack. Just as he was about to light it, a hand shot out whip fast, plucking the cigarette from his lips. A second later he felt a sharp slap to the back of the head. "Didn't anyone ever tell you that smoking is bad for your health?" a female voice declared. Rio narrowed his eyes at his sister. She sat beside him and proceeded to light the cigarette, taking a long drag while gazing smugly at Rio. She was only seventeen and already a jounin, a certified genius who had blazed through the academy in just two years. The apple of their mother's eye and he the plum. 

"I hate you..." Rio muttered. 

"Aw. Don't hurt my feelings like that little bro." She punched him in the shoulder. Rio only winced slightly. "Congrats on making it out of the academy. I knew you could do it."  

Rio shrugged as he pulled another cigarette out of his vest pocket. "I guess it wasn't good enough for _some_ people." 

"Mom is proud of you too. Even if she doesn't always show it." 

It was at that moment that a large crow descended out of the sky, landing in front of Rio's feet, bearing a sealed note between its beaks. Rio blinked at the bird. "Uh..." The crow dropped the note and took off, cawing in an almost laughing tone. Rio snatched up the note. Apparently it was from his new sensei. He read it once. Twice. Rio looked at his watch and then his sister. He was already late for the designated meeting. "Who the hell does this guy think he is?" Suddenly a white liquid splattered over his head. A familiar cawing could be heard from the sky. His sister cackled with laughter. Two crows laughing in unison, Rio thought miserably. 

"You better get going little bro." 

......................................................

Rio arrived at the front gates, half out of breath, dried crow poop still gracing the top of his spiky hair. He gazed from the young Hyuuga to the man he assumed was their new sensei. There was another boy, a Senju by the look of him. Judging by the look of utter contempt on the Hyuuga's face it seemed things hadn't started out on the right foot for him either.  

"Am I late?" Rio asked in a huff.


----------



## kluang (Nov 16, 2013)

Senju Go

_"My attire did not hinder me. and to suggest that I am hindered in any way due to my bloodline is sheer folly, especially when considering the Hyuuga are the most powerful clan in Konoha."
_
"Hyuuga the most powerful clan? A bunch of taijutsu specialist? Senju is the greatest clan. We mastered ninjutsu, taijutsu and genjutsu and have a tons chakra. Ten thousand skill is better then one." says Go while puffing his chest proudly.

_"Am I late?"_

Go look at the new guy. And he have a poop on his head. Wow.

"You have.... shit on your head. The name is Go, Senju Go. Nice to meet you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2013)

*Team 3*



kluang said:


> Senju Go
> 
> _"My attire did not hinder me. and to suggest that I am hindered in any way due to my bloodline is sheer folly, especially when considering the Hyuuga are the most powerful clan in Konoha."
> _
> ...



Rio rubbed the back of his head, wincing slightly as if struck by an invisible blow. "Ah. Right, right. Nice to meet you as well. Thank you for that helpful observation," he said, laughing halfheartedly, cheeks flaring bright red with embarrassment. "The name's Rio Shiranui." 

Such was his hurry to make the meeting that he hadn't even bothered to clean himself up. No wonder those girls in the park had laughed at him when they saw him running by. Rio unfurled a handkerchief from his back pocket and wiped away what he could. Thankfully most of it had dried. Still, it wasn't a pretty sight.  

"Some crow shat on me while delivering a message." He gazed pointedly at his new sensei while saying this.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 16, 2013)

StrawHat4Life said:


> ......................................................
> 
> Rio arrived at the front gates, half out of breath, dried crow poop still gracing the top of his spiky hair. He gazed from the young Hyuuga to the man he assumed was their new sensei. There was another boy, a Senju by the look of him. Judging by the look of utter contempt on the Hyuuga's face it seemed things hadn't started out on the right foot for him either.
> 
> "Am I late?" Rio asked in a huff.



"Hey, you got some bird shit there... it kinda stinks. Not as much as where you are going, but still, take a shower before you show up late... i mean if your gonna be late, don't be stinky and late."



kluang said:


> Senju Go
> 
> _"My attire did not hinder me. and to suggest that I am hindered in  any way due to my bloodline is sheer folly, especially when considering  the Hyuuga are the most powerful clan in Konoha."
> _
> ...



"Ah... hey, didn't notice you." Kichiro stared at Senju Go, "Quit braggin, Senju ain't that great, pfff... I once beat the hokage in a game of shogi, then i wrestled a bear! A ninja bear! BOSS Ninja bear!"



StrawHat4Life said:


> Rio rubbed the back of his head, wincing  slightly as if struck by an invisible blow. "Ah. Right, right. Nice to  meet you as well. Thank you for that helpful observation," he said,  laughing halfheartedly, cheeks flaring bright red with embarrassment.  "The name's Rio Shiranui."
> 
> Such was his hurry to make the meeting that he hadn't even bothered to  clean himself up. No wonder those girls in the park had laughed at him  when they saw him running by. Rio unfurled a handkerchief from his back  pocket and wiped away what he could. Thankfully most of it had dried.  Still, it wasn't a pretty sight.
> 
> "Some crow shat on me while delivering a message." He gazed pointedly at his new sensei while saying this.



"Shut up!" BAM "Geez you guys talk alot.... sheesh, i'm talking and im amazing so listen! go clean up the Akimichi's shit thing.... Hehe.... you have to go clean shit... You'll be helping team 1, uuuhh.... some other team with some peeps... in it... Ooooh yeah... i think i put some bengay their sensai's underwear once."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 16, 2013)

InfIchi said:


> "What? Outside? No." Kichiro picked at his nose, "You're gonna go to the Akimichi compound, they need some help." The jounin sensai tossed Vergil the scroll with the mission details. "Oh and also, Senju are the most powerful kid. Check the board, what's the record! Hooookages Senju # what? versus Hyuuga # What? YEAH! SENJUUUU!"





kluang said:


> Senju Go
> 
> _"My attire did not hinder me. and to suggest that I am hindered in any way due to my bloodline is sheer folly, especially when considering the Hyuuga are the most powerful clan in Konoha."
> _
> ...



Hyuuga Vergil.

"Yes indeed, it's odd isn't it that Senju's have dominated the role of Hokage? The role of politics plays a pivotal role I would suspect. Senjus are favourable to other Senjus when it comes to training and selection." Vergil said with a sneer. "Even our current Hokage is from the same lineage as the first, selected by the same members of the council that picked the previous Hokage. Hardly democratic or fair."

Vergil had looked at the mission and disposed of it already. "Hmph. One hardly needs skilled shinobi for this. This is the job for more common people." Vergil said walking away towards the Akimichi compound, completely ignoring the newest idiot that had come.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 17, 2013)

*Katsura Nara 
Land of Fire; Konohagakure*

*"I had found god at the bottom of a sake bottom with a grin akin to that of the morning sun asking me what had taken so long?" *So said the would be sage of a homeless man who sat atop an old collection of make out novels and outdated manga's about robots whose pages had browned with age. His skin was just as brown as the pages, a collection of filth and sunburns. His words caused him great happiness as his dry lips crinkled and crack as he it grew into a huge grin.

Katsura placed a loaf of bread and other assorted leftovers at his feet which she did everyday. "There should be some spicy pepper buns If you dig deep enough, Mother just wasn't in the mood for them today" Katsura spoke with the hymn of a gentle hand to the cheek yet you could see the strength in her eyes. The strength man wrote about in legends and very few every attained.* "May the gods bless thee oh young hokage" *The homeless man said before ripping into one of the spicy buns she spoke about which he fished out with deadly percision. 

"Hokage? Heh not yet" Katsura said to herself. The homeless man mistook this for a sign of weakness and began to lecture *"In life our only true opponent is fear, It has no moral code nor a ninja way. It shows no mercy and strikes with an unnerving ease with teeth sharper than any blade. It is stronger than any genjutsu, So you must fight hard young one, For fear is an ugly foe that lays at our back and a battle which we must all fight"*

Katsura listened to the man as chunks of spicy red bread flew from his mouth, He would fan his tongue from time to time but he managed to sip on enough sake to wash away the taste. With a quick flick of her wrist the young genin throws a kunai which knocks a crow down to the ground though does not kill it.* "Ahh Garuda, So you've join us, I've been looking for you, Thought you up and left me kehehehe"* The old man chuckled to himself as he untied a note to the raven he would tend to from time to time in an exchange for a warm bed to sleep in.

*"Ah it seems to be for you Katsura, Apparently you're to meet your squad at the konoha gate. GO on then, You've done your good deed for the day, Do not worry about this old man"* He shoos her away as she merely bows and heads on her way. Passing through the nara district she takes a familiar short cut that leads her through small cramped tunnels of woven weeds and flowers. The dew sparkling like crystals in the distance she finally made her way around and eventually to the front of the gate.

There she saw her teammates, She was the last one to show, a fact she already disliked. She walked straight up to them and with an almost militant like projection introduced herself "My name is Katsura Nara and I will be the leader of this team! I believe the experience should serve me well for when I become hokage! So team, From here on out you will call me Captain Nara!"
​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 17, 2013)

Rakiyo said:


> *Katsura Nara
> Land of Fire; Konohagakure*
> 
> *"I had found god at the bottom of a sake bottom with a grin akin to that of the morning sun asking me what had taken so long?" *So said the would be sage of a homeless man who sat atop an old collection of make out novels and outdated manga's about robots whose pages had browned with age. His skin was just as brown as the pages, a collection of filth and sunburns. His words caused him great happiness as his dry lips crinkled and crack as he it grew into a huge grin.
> ...



"Oi... oi..." Kichiro puts his hand on Katsura's head. He turned the young Nara's head to him. "You can call me awesomeness or lord awesome, or senior badass. Now, go crawl through shit. Go on, Captain Shit!" "Ah... It appears i am late." Hidora steps over to Team 3, "Eh? Who are you?" Kichiro blinks, "I am Hidora Shinsuki. I have a letter here stating that i am to be placed into Team 3."  Kichiro blinked, "Whoa whoa whoa... No one told me there was another one of you little kids." Kichiro dropped the Nara and turned away from the group. "Thats... That's like five mouths to feed.... and like, Ugh, this is gonna end up costing me so much money when we do missions..." 

"Alright! Everyone! Go to the shit factory! I mean... the Akimichi compound!" Hidora turned to his team and nodded, "Greetings, I am Hidora, It is a pleasure to meet all of you."


----------



## kluang (Nov 17, 2013)

*Senju Go*

"Akimichi compound huh. I never been there before but you, the self proclaimed leader that no one agrees!!!" Go points his finger at Katsura. "You're a Nara right? You must been in the Akimichi compound before  right?"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 17, 2013)

*Miyako*
_A Rambunctious Affair_

?Questions? 5, 000 it is then sweetie. So, shoot.? 

Having finally gotten my drink I quickly downed the small shot in one go before ordering another. This strange man wanted some information? Just who was this guy? A John didn?t typically want anything more than the typical how much, how long, and occasionally the ?Can I see you again.? The last were for those looking for love?and I often gave it to them. For better or worse. 

*"So I'll just ask and you can either decline to answer, or answer and ask for the amount. I should have enough to cover. First, why are you looking for more action after you just finished up? I can tell that it wasn't too long ago so you must be pretty tired. Unless of course you're getting something out of this that I'm missing. Which leads to my second question."*

I raised my eyebrow with a pique of interest as he took a breath before continuing.

*"Second, why could I smell blood from you? I have a feeling it isn't yours, so if you hurt or murder people after they pay you, then I can understand why you'd do multiple a night. It'd effectively make you some sort of psychopath, and you wouldn't be able to satisfy your killing urges as much as your sexual urges."*

The brown liquid inside the transparent glass swirled as I twirled the cup gently. My eyes lit up with interest at this man. Coming to the conclusion that I must have just finished up from a previous job was one thing, but smelling blood on me? That made it quite clear that he was a shinobi with honed skills, as the blood he spoke of was a very small amount. I pondered this as unzipped my blouse to show the cavern between my breasts. A minuscule amount of blood rested dead in the center. 

?To smell that, you have a very good nose.? I complimented. ?I don?t bring harm to all my Johns, only the impressive ones. Those who can make this already sensitive body ache for their touch, who can make yearn for them, love them, cry for them, and then covet with inescapable words drowned out by our heated gasp.? My many escapades flashed through my mind as I took another drink. 

?I _want_ the ultimate pleasure. To bring this ultimate pleasure to all those around me. We call this pleasure _euphoria_, so intense that it rocks through your very soul hitting the core of your foundation. Able to bring about an emotional or religious frenzy or trancelike state, involving an experience of mystic self-transcendence. And?it just so happens that, whether it?s intercourse or not, my body is the perfect tool for the job.? Was my response before I downed my final drink.

?Just a matter of preference for my John really. So anything else, hun?" 

*"If both of my guesses are correct, then I have one final thing to ask of you. How much would it cost to make you a team mate of mine? I have a big assassination mission coming up, something I can't do alone. However, someone like you who tricks men every night would be a wonderful asset. If you truly are a killer then that's even better."*

He seemed to finally finish as he relaxed. 

*"But if by some reason I'm wrong then I do apologize, however I have a hunch that says I'm correct."*

Interesting...

?Hmmm. Killer is such a harsh word sugar. If you?re applying that I know my way around the field of battle then?I?d have to agree. Now as far as your mission goes?? I trailed off while leaning in closer to his person, our bodies barely inches apart while I stared directly into his eyes. ?1,000,000 yen up front, the rest depends on how good you can make a lady feel.? ​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2013)

*Team 3*

Rio sighed as he heard the mission details. Cleaning up crap wasn't exactly what he had in mind for his first day on the job. "At least I'll get paid," he said with a shrug. Reluctantly he followed along with his teammates. The Akimichi compound wasn't far. He had never been inside the sprawling residence of the famous Akimichi clan but had often passed by. With any luck they'd be done by the end of the day, Rio mused.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2013)

*Dante *

The smell ranked, on a scale of 1-10 as Holy shit. The smell had that horrid after taste which somehow lingered as he breathed through his mouth and plugged his nose. It was so bad that he could actually see the fumes. He turned to Aiko and patted her shoulder. "Think of it this way, if you get through this then you'll get through anything!"

His thoughts turned towards the task at hand. Truly this was going to be immense. The legendary stench of it all made the proposed prank even better. "Ah man, we are going to get into so much trouble, but it's going to be worth it."

Dante went over to some Akimichis he knew, kids from the Academy that were also helping witht he clean up but in a different area. 

"It's normally bad, but it's never usually this bad. I mean all of a sudden our stomachs seized up and we had this horrible burning sensation coming from within. Man, I tell ya, I almost didn't make it to the bathroom. A lot of people didn't. The laundromat is going to have its machines going on over time."

It was then Dante turned and saw Team three amble in, Vergil especially looking as if the mission was really getting to him. 

"Heeeey brother." Dante called out in an tone that was sure to irritate, "Whatchya doin heeere?"

Vergil shot him a look that was reserved for sworn enemies, putting up a hand sign signalling the caged bird. Dante just laughed, "Oh he's pissed! This mission was totally worth it just to see that!"

Dante's thoughts went back to what the Akimichi had said, something was not quite right. Certainly the clan had guts like iron and a mere enchilada fest should not be enough to cripple their intestines like that. He walked over to Rei.

"Dude, we gotta be careful, I think there's someone trying to out-prank us out there." Dante said.


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2013)

"How are the preparations coming along?" a deep voice asks. 

"My lord, Hi Shin are to perform test in the fires and waters," a female voice replies.

"Then I cannot await the results."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2013)

*Rei*

Ugh...This is worse than what I thought, when I read Akimichi, enchilada night and sewers in that mission i knew it was gonna be a big obstacle, but for the sake of my fame and awesomeness i knew there was no better place to perform the biggest prank of history; In the end Minori-sensei didn?t say yes or no to our proposal of going only the two males of the team to inspect the sewers so I was kinda thinking on a way to make this work out somehow...that was until i saw this and got shocked at the power of what a mere food could do. Probably if I had seen a village completely whiped out I wouldn?t have been this shocked.

"I don?t know if I should take on Ai-chans role and start to cry or get excited because this will be utterly awesome."I comment more to myself than to some one else, as usual, the excitement took over me forgetting completely that what we were about to do was to almost  swim into a sea of crap. Then Sensei had to kill part of my plan...

"Because of how massive this is, you all won't be alone, this mission will be a joint effort between both team 3 and us."

It didn?t take long after the announcement, the team three was already arriving to the place. Of course, as usual, Vergil pretty much threatened Dante with that caged bird thingy...It?s really funny how making him mad makes the both of us so happy. Obviously a glare was directed at me too, if he had a gun I would be full of lead by now. Hahahah seems like he didn?t like his team, seriously i don?t wanna see when this guy gets a girlfriend....If he ever gets one.

Suddenly my attention gets on Dante, who has suspects that someone wanted to "Out-prank us?...You mean out prank you and ME?" I remark that "ME" clearly, I?m the best prankster in the five biggest countries that exist, there?s no way a noob will get me."fine, let?s do this pal. If someone thinks he or she can just come and do pranks in my territory, that person will be in some deep shit very soon...literally."a wide grin appears in my face as I say this, the show was about to start.​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 17, 2013)

Team 3- Hidora Shinsuki

"Greetings, I assume you are team 1. I am Hidora Shinsuki of team 3, We will be here aiding you on your mission to sanitize the compound and locate the missing ring. Though, I have a severe phobia of dark places and will be unable to aid in the parts requiring the sewer." This of course wasn't true, Hidora was just simply not going to go into a sewer filled with excrement and dirty himself in such a way. He was above that, his mother had always taught him that he was far above menial things like that. He was a brilliant mind, he could find a cure for death, he could do anything he set his mind too.  Finding a chocolate covered ring in a sea of fecal matter was not on the list of "anything he set his mind too" 

"If there is any other capacity in which i can  aid you, I shall put forth my best efforts to accomplish said task, once more as long as it does not involve dark cramped placed."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 17, 2013)

*Team 3:

Aiko...*

This had to have come from Aiko's worst nightmare.  Could one clan of people do all of this?  Surely it wasn't possible even for an enchilada feast amongst the Akimichi's massive stomachs.  They were iron clad.  Nothing should have been able to move through their systems like this.  Then the ring they had to find.  Aiko groaned ignoring the others.  

“Sensei can't we just buy her a new ring?  I'm sure it would be much easier.  Then have someone use a water jutsu to clean it up?”  Her hand was clamped tightly over her mouth, trying to keep the stench out of her nose.  It really didn't help to cover her face.  When she breathed through her nose she could smell it, when she breathed through her mouth she could, well she didn't even want to think about that.  

Then the amazingly wonderful news that Team 3 was going to help them out.  Aiko would have cheered and cried tears of joy for the assistance until she caught note of the people on that team.  _'Could this day get any worse?' _ She thought to herself.  The unfortunate thing about that question was the answer.  It was usually YES.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2013)

Dante.

"You know it's fine you guys, Rei and I have this. You guys totally don't need to come down with us. We are proud shinobi of Konoha and we will undertake any sort of task that the esteemed folk have assigned for us. We shall work hard and prove ourselves as useful members!" Dante said nodding with a smirk. The experience of setting up the prank would be horrid. Beyond compare - but the payoff was going to be immense. He had to make sure that as few people as possible came down with them. 

Still for this to work, they would have to seal off the pipes; thankfully there were such safeguards in place, in case of....something or other. Dante didn't know what but he could see mechanisms that would close off certain sections of the pipe. /then after that they would need to let the gas accumulate and the throw a spark down there to make the whole thing blow up, the only avenue for release being the manholes, toilets and sinks. 

Rei and Dante had already discussed the plan, all they had to do was make sure that they were alone when they did it.

"I think though in order to search for that ring, we're going to have to split up into groups. Rei and I will go down here, cool?"


----------



## kluang (Nov 17, 2013)

Senju Go

"Man, those Akimichi really knows how to crap like a champ."


----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2013)

*Noroi
A Rambunctious Affair*

The women explained herself and   brought herself closer to me. We were quite literally staring at each   others eyes as she spoke. Maybe it was a symbol of trust, if one of our   eyes fliqured or faltered then we would know we were hiding something   from one another. This way our true intentions could be seen. I waited   patiently for her final demands.

?Hmmm. Killer is such a harsh word sugar. If    you?re applying that I know my way around the field of battle  then?I?d   have to agree. Now as far as your mission goes?1,000,000 yen  up front,  the rest depends  on how good you can make a lady feel.? 

I placed 15,000 yen on the table for all the information   she had given me, that was enough for now. But 1,000,000 yen up front   for a mission like this? It was fairly reasonable I suppose. Back in my   days as an anbu I was payed 10,000,000 yen (1,000,000 ryo) for an  S-Rank  mission, and this mission would be in the same caliber. I didn't  have  that exact amount on me at the time, but I did have plenty  stashed away.  

"*Very   well, your answers have sufficed. Money won't be an issue but I don't   have that much on me right now. With that said, I do have a stash  nearby  where I could give you the amount you desire. After all is said  and  done you can request as much yen as you like.*"

I leaned towards her as I continued:

"*With that said, I don't even know your combat capabilities, or if I can even trust you. However you have been honest so far, so I assume that if I pay you the correct dime then you will not turn on me. But be warned, if you turn on me it will be disaster.*"

I leaned back, my intimidation talk was over for now.

"*Alright, you said for five thousand for a friend? If I pay you such then will you accept a duel among 'comrades', as, with all things considered, you'll be my friend. This way I'll know how you will fit in on this operation of mine. But to make it more interesting than a simple spar, how about we make a bet? What I have in mind is rather simple, the victor can ask the loser for a any request, as long as it is not impossible or means death for either participant. Sound fair?*"​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Team 2*

Nasu has almost started to doze off outside for a moment when the sound of yelling suddenly startled him.

_A thief?_

To his surprise his teammates had set off running, chasing someone or something through the busy streets. He scanned around for Gintoki-sensei and to his dismay, he spotted the jounin being carted off with an obscenely bloated stomach.

_I don't even..._

Nasu could hear Takara's dog, barking excitedly somewhere in crowd, hot on the trail of what could only be the thief. Since team 2 had set off, Nasu wouldn't have any hope of properly tailing them since he was the slowest ninja in the team. "I guess I'll take the high road..."

With a deft movement, he slung his bow across his back and leaped for the rooftops, trying to predict  which way the chase was heading by following the sound of barking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2013)

*Team 2 - Keikan*

“Don't you have a damn rock to go back under, Hairu?” Takara shouted, snarling as he tried to pour on enough speed to pull away from Keikan. The red haired boy just laughed, cranking up his speed to match with comparatively effort.  Though he was basically bottom of the class in almost every subject, Keikan could outrun any of his classmates - it was a skill he was proud of.

"You know what?" Keikan asked Takara as he began pulling ahead. "How about after I singlehandedly finish this mission, I swing by the Inuzuka compound and mention to your dad what a fucking failure you are?" He laughed to himself and poured on the speed, leaving Takara in the dust. 

The girl he was chasing wasn't as fast as he was, but she had a head start and was smart enough that Keikan wasn't able to close the gap with raw athleticism alone. He drew three shuriken from his weapons pouch, dodging around a few startled civilians and letting them fly as soon as he had a clear shot. The shuriken plowed through the air, right at the girl's back -

And then she effortlessly dodged them, letting them sink ineffectively into a windowsill. Keikan had never been the best at throwing shuriken. He snarled to himself and continued after her, rounding a corner and then leaping up to the rooftops to get a better angle on her.

Once on the rooftops, he could see Nasu moving towards the chase, most likely guided by the incessant noise of Takara's dog. Keikan turned away, making no attempt to signal his teammate. Pointless. He had this in the bag.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2013)

Team 1/ 3

Yuki followed Dante for a while before she starts puking. The stench was too much for her after all. While she pukes a small black flame suddenly starts igniting at the bottom near her feet.

"Something smells burned," Yuki says.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 19, 2013)

*Dante*

"Rei, you're a dumbass but it's cool cos I'm one too." Dante smirked looking at the man hole cover. If they didn't have to go down there they would not even think of going down there. Knee deep (hopefully only knee deep!) in Akimichi shit was not worth any sort of prank - but since they HAD to go down there, might as well make the best of a bad situation. No harm in sharing the joy.

Pulling off the cover the wall of stench blasted into Dante's face. The flimsy mask they had been issued with wasn't protecting them from shit....literally. They had been issued also with a light that fit over the forehead and bin bags that were wrapped around their clothes because there weren't enough proper hazmat suits to go round. With a look of hatred, he looked up at the sky to inhale the last bit of fresh air he would taste in a while and climbed down the ladder.

The sewer was one of the old ones. Not simply a pipe that neatly  took all the waste to where it needed to go, but rather a canal, with two narrow walkways on either side.

The 8 year old Uchiha started throwing up black fire and then asked if something was burning. "The hell just happened?!" Dante asked looking at the black flame, "How come your throat isn't completely destroyed after that?"

Dante felt creeped out by it all and activated his byakugan. He wished he hadn't. There were rats around. Big ones. And they didn't seem to take too kindly to the visitors. 

"Oh and watch out for rats! Those things can gnaw off a leg if you let them!"

"Who the hell would let them??!" Dante yelled back at the anonymous voice.  He looked over to Rei and Yuki, "Guys you got an anti rat jutsu cos there's 4 of them here." Dante pointed at them. They came about waist high and their squeaks were deafening. Drool came out of the mouth and their breath reeked of blood. Eyes wild, they charged at the two, Dante quickly pulled out his kunai and sliced at one of them, apparently making it angry. The beast lunged at Dante who jumped, only to land on its back, riding it backwards as it ran around in circles squeaking like crazy. Dante plunged the kunai anywhere. unfortunately getting it right in a hole that was there since its birth. As Dante realized what he had done he grinned, thinking he would have to somehow give it to Aiko. Still, the rat did not take too kindly to having it's butt wounded by a kunai and thrashed around. 

Dante valiantly held on and stabbed it's glutes with enough fervor that the muscles were eventually useless. Eventually, the rat became exhausted through blood loss and fatigue and collapsed. 

Dante was not fairing too much better. "Dude, defeating a giant rat by repeatedly poking it in it's arse with a kunai in a shit laden sewer? That was, by far, the most unstylish thing I have ever done."


*Rat stats*:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Speed: 1/20

Strength: 2/20

Chakra Control: /20

Chakra Reserve/Stamina: /20

Stealth/evasiveness: 1/20

Perception/accuracy: 1/20




*Vergil. *

The mission was to clean up the feces of the Akimichi and find a chocolate coloured ring. Naturally the intention was to have them wade through the filth and fish out the piece of jewelry. Vergil had other ideas. Akimich Chozai was the one who had lost her ring and Vergil was going to have a word with her.

He asked around the complex for a woman going by that name and it wasn't long before Vergil found her. 

"Excuse me, Chozai-san, I believe you have misplaced a ring. A brown one. In the sewer, where there is no shortage of brown items down there. I Am heir to the Hyuuga clan, I could easily buy a replacement ring and ensure that you do not have to pay the council for services rendered. It would take either several genin to find it or a specialized jutsu, either way it may simply be cheaper and more sensible for you to buy another one."


----------



## kluang (Nov 19, 2013)

*Senju Go*

Go grabs a shovel. "When something falls into the sewer and people pay you to find it that means  it have sentimental value right sensei?" 

And then Dante opens the cover and the smell was...eww. Then Dante, Rei and Yuki descend down into the sewer.

"While one team descend the other one....where's Vergil?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2013)

Yuki is still coughing and puking uncontrolled. Meanwhile the black flames feast on the carbon and methane within the sewers and grow larger and larger, beyond any control the Uchiha (she never had control over the black flames) has. 

"Guys, I think we should run away. The flames are our of control I think," Yuki says.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2013)

Team 3: Hidora

"So, it appears they have gone into the depths of the earth to search for the lost brown ring, within the sea of brown." Hidora thought to himself. "Well then, Seeing as they have this mission covered, i believe i will take my leave of this compound, they should be able to find the ring and fix the plumbing from beneath, so i do not believe i will be needed, correct?"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 19, 2013)

*Team 1*
_Sanitation Desperation_

?Our part has just begun in actuality Hidora.? Minori said while tossing him a rather elegantly styled gas mask, far more reliable and durable than the ones provided to their young fledglings. 

?While our kids trek through the vast brown beyond, on the other hand, will be scouring the great green noxious sky, the Akimichi clan grounds, for the perp who actually caused this?problem.? Quickly snapping her own mask into place, then doing the same for her younger relative she turned back toward her fellow jonin.

?If you weren?t ready to work before, consider skipping the warm up, this might be hectic out the gate.? 

*Team 2 ? Haru*

_?OKAY! Everything is happening way to fast!?_ Haru thought aloud as he took off behind the rest of his group. 

First they end racing to an ice cream shop which was weird, but manageable. Then Gintoki-sensei and Taberu get into a sundae eating contest that was on par with an Akimichi hoe down. Finally, after that, Gintoki-sensei is suddenly carted off (kind of a light-weight after all his bragging) and now the Yamanaka finds himself chasing after some theft that she sprung in outta nowhere. Talk about a busy day indeed. And to make matters worse?

?Uhhh?huh?? Haru stood rather dumbfounded as he searched around. He was lost. 

?They really hit the pavement or rooftops?? The last thing he had remembered, before he lost sights of everyone, was the new guy Keikan and Takara arguing about something for they booked it and not to long after he lost Nasu. ?I?m really off my game today it would seem. Hmmm, how to rectify this small little problem, indeed.? A few seconds passed before the light bulb finally went off in Haru?s head and he closed his eyes, taking a long deep breath, and pushing everything around him out. His eyes squinted a bit as he concentrated. He was still young, so his skills as a sensor were unpolished, but he tried his best to look around before finally picking up on a signature. It was faint and stood out vaguely amongst the others. It could only be one person. 

The thief

He his jolted open, dashing off past a building, around a corner, just past a windmill, Haru slide into an open, hands place in the familiar seal.

?Mind Transfer Justu-wha?!? 

The thief, with a huge toothy grin plastered from ear to ear, dodged by stretching his body in a way that no shinobi, no matter what technique, should be able to accomplish. The look of shocked vanished as his body went limb, his consciousness tossed out and into?

Squeal!

?Quiet, you?ll be bacon soon enough!? A bullish man shouted from above.

The animal looked upon him with a daze stare before shaking itself sane. _?Curly tail, ears, huh?hooves? Pink?pink....PINK! BACON!? I?M A PIG!?_​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2013)

> *Team 1*
> _Sanitation Desperation_
> 
> ?Our part has just begun in actuality Hidora.?  Minori said while tossing him a rather elegantly styled gas mask, far  more reliable and durable than the ones provided to their young  fledglings.
> ...



Hidodra blinked a bit, "Ah. no actually, he's the sensai." Hidora pointed towards Kichiro, who at the time was busy sneaking super laxative into a couple onigiri. "Uuuuh.... No, Hidora's the jounin. He's got this." Kichiro smirked a bit and went back to his laxative making, "I'd rather not sensai, I am not very strong, in fact, i am quite weak." Hidora lifted up his sleeve to show his muscle. "As you can see i lack definition and-" "Don't sweat it! We'll train you up and make you strong!" 

Kichiro of-course was just trying to keep the other jounin from noticing what he was doing... "Damn this Hidora kid, he looks the part of a jounin, he could pull it off.... Come on kid... play along, it's not like i care about you anways.' Kichiro though to himself, then an idea popped into his head... "Ah, Tell you what Minori-san~ You're such a lovely woman, How about i take young Hidora with me and you go and take it easy hmm? You are one of the sannin after all~ It would be best to not bother with such menial tasks ah?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2013)

*Rei/Team 1*

I smirked back at my partner in crime when he said that; it was true that we both were fools but we are THE fools, fools hat will be part of history indeed. As we go down to the sewers I think once again about the plan, I thought we should change the strategy a little since Yu-chan decided to come with us but my idea changed once I saw she was starting to puke, proably the smell would get her out of the mission soon, after all she is only an eight-year-old. Moments pass and I wonder why this shitty place is starting to feel hot but.

"Oh fuck, you?re throwing up flames?! How do you do that?!"I say not really taking in consideration that we were already getting into troubles. But I couldn?t pay too much attention to this since apparently a bunch of giant mutant rats attacked us...weird right? Jumping a little, I dodge the silhouette that went flying towards me, in mid air I kick it  and send it towards the flames, i suppose it started to burn as its cries could be heard but..."Yu-chan. You could at least puke normal flames, gal! We can?t see the flames and can?t see the rats very well..."yeah, a critical moment for us, though if ya think about it, isn?t this one of those exciting moments every genin desires to go through? Well, just take out the fact that we are walking through a river of crap and it would be very epic.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 20, 2013)

InfIchi said:


> Hidodra blinked a bit, "Ah. no actually, he's the sensai." Hidora pointed towards Kichiro, who at the time was busy sneaking super laxative into a couple onigiri. "Uuuuh.... No, Hidora's the jounin. He's got this." Kichiro smirked a bit and went back to his laxative making, "I'd rather not sensai, I am not very strong, in fact, i am quite weak." Hidora lifted up his sleeve to show his muscle. "As you can see i lack definition and-" "Don't sweat it! We'll train you up and make you strong!"
> 
> Kichiro of-course was just trying to keep the other jounin from noticing what he was doing... "Damn this Hidora kid, he looks the part of a jounin, he could pull it off.... Come on kid... play along, it's not like i care about you anways.' Kichiro though to himself, then an idea popped into his head... "Ah, Tell you what Minori-san~ You're such a lovely woman, How about i take young Hidora with me and you go and take it easy hmm? You are one of the sannin after all~ It would be best to not bother with such menial tasks ah?"



*Team 1*
_Sanitation Desperation_

In life, occasionally and sometimes rarely, there is always that one moment where something would throw you off guard in some way, shape, or form. You would find yourself genuinely shocked and surprised at that moment in time. Now, at this moment, Minori was having hers. 

“Are you serious?” Her eye brow quirked, one of the very, very, very rare moments where any type of emotion would ever appear on her features.

“Whoa guy, you’re a genin? Looking like that? Totally tits.” Hisashi expressed in admiration, which earned a smack to the back of the head.

“Now that I think about it…Kichiro, yea that’s right.” Directly beside him, Minori peered at the man with suspicion. “You have been rather quiet since you’ve arrived on the scene and, though my mistake, trying to get your student to fill in for you? Appealing to me with flattery? What’re you doing?” ​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2013)

Cjones said:


> *Team 1*
> _Sanitation Desperation_
> 
> In life, occasionally and sometimes rarely, there is always that one moment where something would throw you off guard in some way, shape, or form. You would find yourself genuinely shocked and surprised at that moment in time. Now, at this moment, Minori was having hers.
> ...



"Minori-San... Minori-Sama, Come now, come now.. Do i look like the kind of awesome guy who would try and trick a sannin? Eh? Eeeh?" Kichiro smiled, though on the inside. "Alright Kichiro, We got this, keep calm, There's no need to freak out... Alright, Now just play it cool..." Kichiro smirked, "Alright, Look, It's like i said, I'm amazing and it would be alright to leave me to handle this right? Let me show off my skills! I mean, I can make suns, you know? Suns."


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2013)

Team 1
"What are you saying ..." Yuki says and looks up for the first time towards Rei. A line of black flames shoots along her visions path, creeping incredibly fast towards the genin.

"I am telling you we should get out of here! It stinks and is hot like hell!" Yuki says. She turns around and draws another line of black flames on the walls.

She cut off Rei and Dante from the old path back out with multiple lines of black flames on accident.

She blinks a few times and rubs her eyes. It seems something has gotten into her eyes and the black flames stop following her everywhere as she heads back out of the sewers with flames feasting on anything and everything. Black smoke is quickly rising out and any oxygen what was left inside the sewers are being drawing into the flames for more fuel.


----------



## kluang (Nov 20, 2013)

Team 3

Senju Go

He peeks into the sewer and look at the multiple lines of black flames. Its getting bigger and larger. He looks at his sensei with a worrying face. "There's black flame inside the sewer. Are there suppose to be any black flame in the sewer? And its getting bigger and out of control. Seems we have to enter the sewer and save those three, right sensei?"


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2013)

kluang said:


> Team 3
> 
> Senju Go
> 
> He peeks into the sewer and look at the multiple lines of black flames. Its getting bigger and larger. He looks at his sensei with a worrying face. "There's black flame inside the sewer. Are there suppose to be any black flame in the sewer? And its getting bigger and out of control. Seems we have to enter the sewer and save those three, right sensei?"



"Eh? flames?" Kichiro looked over at the sannin, "Oi, Minori-san, you wouldn't happen to have a red-eye on your team hmm?" Hidora blinked for a second, "Red eye? sensai?" Kichiro stopped, "Ah, right, you know, Uchiha's, with the sharingan, that whole clan does the fire thing... never heard of black flames though... Odd, wonder if they can teach me... Then i can make a black sun, that'd be cool!" 

"sensai, i feel like you are getting off point..." Hidora commented, "Alright, Let's call it lunch there guys! Just go on home and get a shower in!" "Ah... Sensai... I feel like we are missing something important here." "Minori-sama~ You got this under control right hmm?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2013)

*Rio Shiranui/Team 3*

The stench was terrible. Times like these, Rio was thankful for his face mask. He began having second thoughts about the mission, however, the moment he heard Go mention black flames coming from the sewers. Rio nodded at Kichiro's suggestion that they call it a day. "Sensei, that's the smartest thing you've said all day," Rio said, crossing his arms and nodding matter of factly. "Yup. We're clearly done here guys. Great first mission." Anything to get out of more work, Rio thought hopefully.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 20, 2013)

*Dante. Team 1*

Giant rats, black flames and poop. Yup just another typical day for Dante.

This was getting out of hand quickly, even for him. Yuki somehow had the ability to sprout fire from her eyes too. He hadn't seen anything like it, what's more was that it didn't seem at all affected at all by water. The rats seemed to have the right idea, they scarpered, with one of them on fire. Dante's Byakugan saw that he only got ten feet before nothing remained of the creature. 

"Ok, so this is bad. I guess a retreat wouldn't be the stupidest idea in the world. " Dante said as the flames spread slowly. After the initial burst of fire, the flames crept carefully rather than the rampant sprint of regular fire. He turned to Yuki,

"Close your eyes Yuki, Pretty sure we don't want too much more of these black flames. You ever done that before?" Dante asked the Uchiha as he made his way up the manhole. 
*
Vergil. Team 3*

The Akimichi girl looked at the Hyuuga with big teary eyes as Vergil offered to replace the ring with another.

"That ring is important to me It's irreplaceable, it's..." Chozai said, her arms folded.

"Is it made of a one of a kind precious metal?" Vergil continued, a flat even voice, further fuelling her rage.

"N...no, but that's..." Chozai said becoming flustered and irritated at being interrupted.

"Does it have an engraving of any sort? Or any distinguishing features?" Vergil pressed on unperturbed by the stomping of her feet as she was interrupted once more

"No! But it was from..." she started but was once again cut off.

"A ring that hold special abilities or powers, or perhaps one which if you take off you will die within a certain amount of time?" Vergil asked, his cool dead eyes boring a hole in her own, looking for any clues in her eyes.

"Of course not! That's not the point, it's from my..." Chozai said determined to convey just how much the ring meant to her.

"Very well then. I shall go find your ring." Vergil said quickly turning away from the woman, not interested in what the ring meant to her or where it was from.

Vergil passed by his sensei holding a chocolate colored ring, identical to the one depicted in the mission brief. Even down to the ring size. "The mission has been completed. I trust this is satisfactory?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2013)

Yuki crawls out of the man hole before collapsing on the floor. "Bleh ... never gonna enter a sewer again."

Meanwhile the smoke is rising out of the sewer like a volcano.


----------



## kluang (Nov 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> [
> *
> Vergil. Team 3*
> 
> Vergil passed by his sensei holding a chocolate colored ring, identical to the one depicted in the mission brief. Even down to the ring size. "The mission has been completed. I trust this is satisfactory?"



*Senju Go*

"Where the hell did you get that ring? Wait forget about that, There's black flames inside the sewer and its getting bigger, Sensei said is the Team 1 Uchiha fault."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 20, 2013)

*Vergil/Dante*

His eyes looked down the sewer and his eyes perked up from their usual uninterested state.

"This jutsu...." he looked at the only Uchiha present which was the blind little girl. His byakugan activated as he looked at her with great interest.

"Dude...uh...that's a little creepy. She's 8 years old you know. Didn't know you had a loli complex." Dante said as Vergil looked her up and down. "If you're gonna look at any girl for that long..." Dante gestured at Aiko, "She's got much more to look at."

Vergil ignored the idiocy of Dante and turned to Minori. "Hmph, one less Uchiha." he said as he turned away.

Dante cast his gaze at Yuki, "Whoa! Holy crap, she has like no chakra left, her internal organs are going nuts! She needs to get to the hospital...now!"


----------



## kluang (Nov 21, 2013)

*Senju Go*

He smells smoke and once peek into the sewer and sees the black fires are rapidly expanding. "Sensei, at this rate the whole Akimichi compound will be dust in a matter of hours."
He then look at Minori-sensei. "Minori sensei, you're a sannin right? Like my dad? You can put out this flame. With a right amount of water we can quench any fire. Or...." then Go remembers someone. "Yukiko sensei!!! She always bragging about being the best fuinjutsu (sealing) user in Konoha. Maybe she can deal with this flame."

"What about your dad? He's a sannin right?" ask Rio. "Yeah, he can summon a toad that can shoot an assload of water and the black flame and the Akimichi compound sewer can be clean as well."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 21, 2013)

*Team 1:

Aiko...*

The young kunoichi had her doubts about staying above the sewers.  Aiko could only imagine what their sensei was thinking.  Unfortunately she just couldn't do it.  There was no way she could enter any sewer let alone one that was clogged up like this.  Walking near the sewer entrance she paced back and forth waiting for the rest of her team to appear.  

It didn't take long before smoke began to rise out of the dark pit in the ground.  She heard yelling, something about rats.  Then moments later they began to climb out.  Watching, Aiko clamped down on a cry when she saw Yuki.  “Quickly!  We need to do something!”  She rushed to the girl's side and tried to figure out something to do.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 21, 2013)

_*Miyako*
A Rambunctious Affair_

“Oh mi, oh my, threatening and challenging me all in the same breath? How bold of you; I like that kind zeal in a man, it brings a certain…oomph to the relationship.” 

It seemed as if he wished to ‘try me out’, so to speak, in a different way than what I was normally accustomed to. He paid me up front and wished to have a sparing matching between “Comards” as he put it. A simple spar with a prize on the side, winner gets to ask the loser for any request they wanted. Heh, who was I to ignore his request? Weird, but he did pay the price after all and not to mention, perhaps this could be beneficial to me in the long run.

“Ha, it’s whatever the john wants, hun. Though if we’re going have a little fun let’s turn this ball room dance, into unruly, frenzied, ecstatic house party where the winner gets dirty, the loser filthy, the crowd grimy and everything else in-between!” I shouted in a fit of mania. I managed to catch all the attention in the bar, tossed my newly acquired drink in the air, and roared out to the crowd. 

“It’s going to be party ya’ll, Miyako blood vibes, verse you with a little show-oh!” The entire bar erupted in cheer as I downed my last shot back and shattered the glass in my hand and stared him with acceptance.

“Sounds as if you might get lucky tonight. Miyako, at your service.” 


*Team 1*

“Seems like your kid, that Hyuuga, Vergil might have problems later on…” Minori commented to Kichiro or Hidora, whichever one, after observing and listening to his rather cold comment regarding her student. And as much as she wanted to give out a bit of ‘discipline’ now wasn’t really the time to be butting skulls with a child who’s marbles had finally decided to drop.  Minori made her way to the fallen Uchiha, turning her over onto her back and kneeling beside her. The black flames that were spewing out of the sewer vent were obviously those of Amaterasu.

_“A girl this young can already use the Mangekyo?”_ She pondered as her hands began to shimmer and glow in a blue hue, an orb of chakra engulfing her hands as she pressed them against her body. Healing Yuki, here and now, was merely to stabilize her. Normally such a thing could be healed in a breeze, but it seemed as if her body was hitting its end fast.

“I’ll probably have to take her to hospital anyway to recover. Regardless of this, the mission isn’t over yet. There’s a culprit behind this and I’m unable to fill that part of the request, so it’ll have to be you all now, Aiko, Dante, Onizuka, together with team 3 and….” Minori peered over to see Kichiro, still doing whatever it was he was doing, and Hidora. 

“Whoever the hell their leader is.” ​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 22, 2013)

Cjones said:


> *Team 1*
> 
> ?Seems like your kid, that Hyuuga, Vergil might have problems later on?? Minori commented to Kichiro or Hidora, whichever one, after observing and listening to his rather cold comment regarding her student. And as much as she wanted to give out a bit of ?discipline? now wasn?t really the time to be butting skulls with a child who?s marbles had finally decided to drop.  Minori made her way to the fallen Uchiha, turning her over onto her back and kneeling beside her. The black flames that were spewing out of the sewer vent were obviously those of Amaterasu.
> 
> ...



"Right, I suppose it is time to get serious." Kichiro, puts his riceballs down and looks at Hidora. "You are temporary, Rice Ball handler. Deliver these to the head of the Akimichi clan." Hidora blinked, "W...what?" "It's the most important mission i can give you today." Kichiro smirked, "Heh, teach that kid to make fun of me." "Sensai... you said that outloud..." Hidora blinked, "I know what i said! Now go deliver those Riceballs! Hyuuga's! Dante, Vergil! Both of you use your byakugans, locate anything out of the ordinary and find anyone with excessive amount of laxatives on them that are not located in this team!" 

"Uchiha Yuri is going to be taken the hospital, You must all understand that means something quite bad has happened here. This is a low ranking mission, If you can't succeed at such a simple task without one of your members falling to the ground then return to the academy! Onizuka Rei, Shiroi Aiko, Both of you take the outer edge of the compound, ask questions to the Akimichi, find out who made the Enchilada's! Katsura Nara, Senju Go and Shiranui Rio, The three of you will be working in junction with Rei and Aiko, but you will be taking the inner sections of the compound, continue with the plan, Ask questions and find out who made the enchilada's!" 

Hidora blinked, "Must i still-" "Give the head of the Akimchi those Rice balls! That is your top Secret quest!" Hidora looked down at the plate. "It... it seems quite public actually.."


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2013)

As team1&3 are about to leave a rumbling noise erupts out of the  sewers. Like gysers spewing  out of each man hole shit, smoke, ash, sewer watersteam, and black flames erupt out of each manhole. they flew sky high and an unfavorable wind blew all of the stink and shit into the city center. within seconds all of konoha was covered in akimichi smell and black spots. civilians who were still going out that night were showered ind black shit.

the black flames were long out of control. using the sewer as highway, it sped  into the mains sewage canal in an attempt to blow that one up as well. 

From time to time the flames would 'jump' across a few canals as the heat of the flames would ignite new flames, non black flames further away igniting into a forest of flame.

The flames both black and normal would feast on the shit, wood, even oily water, making it even more dangerous than anything else.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Team 2 - Nasu*

To Nasu's surprise, Keikan appeared on the low roofs above the streets, some distance ahead of him. The shinobi shot him one dismissive glance before speeding off in a similar direction to where Nasu was going.

_How? He's after the thief as well... but that means..._

Nasu caught his thoughts and returned to the problem at hand. There would be time enough for whys and wherefores later. Right now they had to catch this thief who was proving to be surprisingly elusive. The team still had a bead on him or her, Nasu was confident in Takara's dog's nose if nothing else. None of that would matter if they could not catch up though.

_We have to force a fight..._

The chase had led the team into a more crowded, market-like area of Konoha that foreign traders tended to frequent. An ideal place for someone trying to escape pursuit, at least from ninja's of team 2's level. Nasu veered off from a direct course to head for a higher merchant building close by. He quickly scaled the side of the building and took a perch on one of the many pagoda like roofs that grew like a tree, up out of the busy trading area down below.

From his vantage point, Nasu could see Keikan flying from roof top to roof top, clay tiles and wooden planks ,clattering in his wake. Down on the street, making slightly slower progress was Takara, keeping pace with his dog. They were both close but it seemed the thief may lose them in the crowd at any moment. Nasu couldn't actually see the thief, just the chaos being left in his or her wake.

_Dammit, where are you..._

A slightly odd commotion drew Nasu's attention to a few blocks further on. A particularly rambunctious pig seemed to be giving a butcher a hard time which had drawn some laughter from the people nearby. Then, for a fleeting moment, Nasu spotted a shadow, moving too quickly and with too much agility to be anything other than the target. Behind Nasu, merchants in the building were busy scolding him from a nearby window to 'get off their damn building', but he tuned them out as he produced 3 shuriken from his beneath his poncho.

_I hope you're ready Keikan, Takara... I'm sending the fight to you..._

Nasu hurled all 3 shuriken in one go, and seemingly in the wrong direction. As they left his hands he immediately formed a handseal. "Be still.." he whispered. The whirling sound of the shuriken quickly faded as they now flew in absolute silence, following wildly different, arcing paths through the air. As each star reached the apex of its trajectory, they sped up, accelerating and converging to the point Nasu had measured.

The thief, as though sensing that something was suddenly amiss, came skidding to a halt. Just as she did, 3 shuriken came weaving right through the busy crowd without anyone noticing, and slamming with tremendous force into a wall, just centimeters in front of her. The thief's head whirled about, trying to see where the projectiles had come from but to no avail. As Nasu predicted, she spun on her heels and doubled back, setting her on a collision course with the pursuing Keikan and Takara.


----------



## kluang (Nov 22, 2013)

*Team 3

Senju Go*

"Ah crap...." Senju Go looks at the black flame spewing out of sewers. "Sensei.... I think this mission just jump to Rank A or maybe S..." He turns around and left his team. "I'll go and get Yukiko-chan. She probably can halted this long enough for the other jounin to intervene."

Senju Go jumps out of the Akimichi compound and head east towards the Uzumaki compound. He looks at the sun. "At this time she probably stuffing her face with diet ramen thingy."

He hops from building to building until he sees the fame Uzumaki Ramen Shop. "They say the chef was once a terrifying ninja." He landed in front of the shop and enter it, and sees Yukiko at the corner about to eat her diet ramen.

"YUKIKO-CHAN!!!!" shout Go and she accidentally snaps her chopstick. She quickly moves towards Go and knuckle his head. "It's Yukiko-sensei. And did your father ever teach you, never shout in a shop?"

Go holds his head in pain  and then he quickly grabs Yukiko's hand. "We got trouble. Big trouble." Yukiko raises her left eyebrow and sighs. "I know your sensei is incompetent, but to screw up on his first mission?"

"Not that. An Uchiha mess up in the sewer and now the Akimichi's sewer is being burned by black flame and its getting bigger."

"Black flame? It couldn't be..."

"And its spreading badly. At this rate we..." Yukiko looks at Go's face. This boy is a bad liar and honest kid. The expression on his face clearly shows the situation is dire. And the black flame that he mention. What is their sensei doing?

"Understood." Yukiko  past on Go's shoulder. "Inform your father about this." 

Yukiko left the ramen shop and moves towards the Akimichi compound and Go runs towards the Senju compound.


----------



## kluang (Nov 22, 2013)

*Uzumaki Yukiko*

She arrives at the Akimichi compound and sees the horror.  Like gysers spewing out of each man hole shit, smoke, ash, sewer watersteam, and black flames erupt out of each manhole. they flew sky high and an unfavorable wind blew all of the stink and shit into the city center. within seconds all of konoha was covered in akimichi smell and black spots. civilians who were still going out that night were showered ind black shit.

"This is worse then I thought." She puts her hand inside her backpouch and took out a flare. She then shoots it upwards and a bright red light is illuminates the sky. Many ninjas starts to arrives and help tje Akimichis evacuate their compounds, some are crying, some in shock to what happen, but the black flame tells one story. An Uchiha is behind this. Yukiko looks as tension rising as people start to bicker and shout while some try to remain calm and evaluate. As more ninja pours in, a team of  four Uzumaki ninjas arrives and landed behind her.

"Uzumaki Sealing Team have arrive Yukiko-senpai." She nods and points at the black flame. "Only a fire seal can stop the Amaterasu from spreading."

One of the Uzumaki looks at the spewing black geyser and scratch his head. "How did this happen?"

"I have no idea.... Ok guys take your places. We're going to use five Fire Seal simultaneously for maximum effect. "

The team nods and they move to the four corners of the compound while Yukiko moves to the middle.

She then look at the black flame that starts spreading on the street. Yukiko took out a sealing scroll and place her left hand on it.

"Fire Seal Scroll."

A  scroll appear from the sealing scroll and she grabs the scroll and moves to a near manhole. She opens the scroll and perform a series of handseals.

Rat → Bird → Horse → Tiger

"Fire Sealing Technique!!!"

A chakra-like vapour appears from the scroll, and envelops the nearby flames. They are sucked in towards the scroll.  With five people perform the technique the fire is quickly suck in. As more and more of the Amaterasu are sucked in, the lower the geyser becomes and soon all of the Amaterasu flame is sealed and the appearance of the kanji for seal certifies the technique's completion. She close the scroll and seal it.  The Uzumaki Sealing Team gathers around her and she handed her scroll to them."Report this to the Hokage. I will enter the sewer and check for any black flame residue."

*Senju Go*

Meanwhile Senju Go and his father arrives at the Akimichi compound. Wunan sees the bickering among the ninja and knows those people will march against the Uchihas. Who can blame them, Konoha will smell like shit for at least a week. The last thing we need during this time is a civil war. If other nation founds out about this they will surely attack Konoha. "Son, return to your team. I have a fire to quench."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2013)

*Rei*

"Okay...can someone explain to me, why the heck our perfect joke plan became such a mess?"he asked, his arms crossed before him while his eyes were fixed on Dante and Aiko. The thing should have been easy, he and Dante would go down there, set everything up, come out and then BAM!! Konoha Gakure would be bathed in Akimichi shit for a good while. But now they were assigned the mission to search for someone who apparently caused the clan to go under the crappiest apocalypse ever....

Letting out a sigh, Rei starts to clean himself. It was not like he wasn?t worried for Yuki but being thinking about while a sannin was withe her would be like underestimating his sensei."Yu-chan should be fine, sensei is with her...by the way, Dante. I?ll definitely kick Vergil?s ass one of these days, pal"the Onizuka announces to his friend, clearing that he wasn?t happy with the way he acted while looking at the Uchiha before. 

Moments later, the jounin started to give away orders. Of course Rei wasn?t happy, not only his prank got ruined, his team mate got hurt and now  he was receiving orders from another team?s teacher."Ugh, Whatever...let?s get going cry-baby"he said to Aiko, obviously the blond was already getting into a bitchy mood.


----------



## kluang (Nov 24, 2013)

*Uzumaki Yukiko*

She looks at the sewer and she can only imgaine the mess in it after the spewing and the shit rain and by all means she doesnt want to go in, but the possibility of the Amaterasu residue forces her. She jumps into the sewer and the first thing she sees are oggly goo on the wall and the terrible smell. The smell of shit is one thing. The smell of shit burn by Amaterasu is a whole new level.

"I'm going to beat the living shit of whoever behind this mess!!!!!"

*Aburame Katsuro*

The chuunin arrives at the Akimichi compound gates, among the many ninja coming in. The shit rain have really messes up Konohagakure and people are start blaming each other. SOme blames the Uchihas, some blame Akimichis Some even says this a child prank gone too far. He sees Senju Wunan trying to temper the rage, but have little success. He sees Wunan's son Go running to a bunch of kids and an adult, probably his team. Why a team of genin here?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2013)

*Dante*

The chocolate coloured ring now in the possesion of Akimichi Chozai, the team started their investigation of the incident. Both Dante and Vergil scanned the area for clues attempting to find something that would be useful. 

Dante wasn't the patient type though, after about 6 and a half minutes of looking his mid started to wander, as did his body, through the various back alleys and streets of Konoha. Before long he realized he was in a part of town that he had never been to before. Indeed Konoha was a big village and he had spent most of his time going from the Hyuuga complex to Academy, to the ramen shop, with a few excursions to random places in between. Still this place was different and Dante, with his hands behind his head and a walk that indicated that he was ready for sleep (or that he was fairly inebriated) strolled the darker alleys, his byakugan off. His byakugan was great but being able to see through things was not only a drain on chakra but it made you miss out on the finer details of things. Restricted vision made you look harder at what was in front of you. 

Unfortunately whilst he was looking around aimlessly, he wasn't paying attention to where he was going and tripped over a dustbin. Dante fell and sprang back up, looking around to see if anyone had seen him fuck up. No-one in sight. Like, literally no-one. Of course it was late and people who were caught outside at this time would be no doubt incredibly suspicious. 

"Hm, better put that bin back up." Dante said kneeling down to put the trash back into the toppled over trash can. He looked inside the can and saw a kid, about the same age as him staring back at him. No breaking eye contact, Dante continued to throw the spilled garbage into the can.

"Hey! Didn't you see me there?! I know you did, you stared right at me." the boy said shocked.

"I dunno, I thought someone had thrown out some sort of old broom" Dante said surprised that he had even asked the question, pointing at the boys spiky hair.

"I'm not a broom! This is the style in the Akimichi clan. Spiky hair!" the kid pointed at the hair. Dante looked at it, then looked at the dirt on the ground, then back at the hair."

"Hey! You're thinking of using me as a broom to brush the street aren't you?!" the boy said pointing.

"Now, now come on. I wouldn't do that....can you stay perfectly straight with your arms by your side?" Dante asked picking up a dustpan.

"You are! No doubt about it you bastard, you are trying to use me like a brush!"

"Well what am I meant to think huh? What type of person lives in a trash can? Unless they're some sort of grouchy puppet." Dante said scratching his head, "I figured only non living things went into trash cans."

The boy fell silent and looked at him, "I'm hiding."

"Hm? Bit late to play hide and seek. Pretty sure you've won." Dante said 

"No, idiot. I'm hiding cos I did something wro..." the Akimichi said before clamping his mouth shut. 

Dante's eyes lit up. "Hey, are you the one who spiked the Akimichi food?"

"N...no. I don't know anythi..."

"Hehehe.....Ok dude. You did pretty good, but to be truly recognized as a great we're gonna have to go for the big fish! A jounin sensei. I got a right bitch for a sensei and she totally needs to feel the ring of fire. The fact that you were able to make the iron guts of the Akimichi fold, means that you have some fairly potent stuff right?"

"Wh-what are you....Are you serious?" the Akimichi boy said, "Just how irresponsible are you?"

"Dude, when it comes to irresponsibility, I'm the fucking kage!" Dante grinned. "Ok first thing's first we need to break into Minori sensei's house. You get what you need to. Oh by the way, my name's Dante."

"Akimichi Jou...." the kid said nodding and also showing a devilish grin.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2013)

Hidora-

"I am not taking these to the head of the akimichi." Hidora thought to himself, chucking the riceballs into a trashbin. "There has to be someway to find out who did this.." Hidora had taken the idea of going to the head of the akimichi as a good one, it would be easier... but, "I should report this current problem to the kage." But, Hidora was not quick, he was actually rather slow... "I'll need to run as fast as i can.. Mother's vitality potion is still not ready for human trials." Hidora ran towards the kage's office instead, dodging as many people as he could through the streets. 

About five to ten minutes, that is what Hidora figured it would take to get the kage's office. He could use this instance too, hopefully get in good with the Kage, better than he already had turning in his brother. That would move suspicion away from him further, Hidora needed secrecy for his experiments after all.

After a few moments Hidora busted into the hokage's building, "Someone! quickly!" He knew many jounin would be here, it should create the best results. "There is black fire spreading through the Akimichi sewers, We've got someone trying to stop them now, but the kage must know about it! report it quick! spread the word and send aid as fast as possible! there is no time to waste! get moving!"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2013)

*Vergil*.

Ordinarily he would ignore taunts, but considering the mission he was on, the stench around him, the outcome of it and the idiot of a sensei he had been given, even the calm and collected Vergil was not above it.

"Rei Onizuka, your clan is worthless. It has no history in Konoha or in the land of Fire. You could be nothing more than traitorous scum as far as I'm concerned, eliminating you from the village would be a service to Konoha." Vergil's eyes blazed with the Byakugan, "Your foolishness has lead you to sign your own death wish."

Vergil dashed towards Rei going for his neck with the trademark Hyuuga style, hoping to cut off the chakra pathway that lead to his right arm, Vergil observing that Rei was likely right handed. He had tried previously to fuse the Hyuuga style with a kunai in his hand, obviously the deadly weapon at that speed would ensure victory, however the added weight made controlling the strike an impossible dream. He did have a plan in the future to infuse an element with the style, but that was the future. His fight was focused on someone who reminded him a great deal of Dante. Killing him would certainly be most satisfying.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rei vs Vergil
Speed: 3 vs 2

Strength: 2 vs 0

Chakra Control: 1 vs 3

Chakra Reserve/Stamina: 2 vs 2

Stealth/evasiveness: 1 vs 2

Perception/accuracy: 1 vs 4


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2013)

Kido, Hansai.

There was some sort of chaos ensuing within the Akimichi compound. He smiled knowingly. There were certain items he had planted around Konoha in the past day or so; ever since the Hokage decided that it would be best for the city to be ill equipped and ill prepared. Other countries were certainly developing items that would tip the balance in their favour, so it was prudent to show the Hokage, just what would happen if a threat that they were unprepared for took hold of the city.

He couldn't, however take credit for this particular one. He had found it, tested it but had not developed it. He had an inkling as to who did though, someone with close ties to one of the genin. How amusing. Amusing still was the fact that with an imaginative mind and a powerful chemical, so muchy chaos could ensue. The Amaterasu was a bonus, as he did not forsee the Uchiha falling victim to the effects of the chemical in such a fashion.

Chemical TN-5, is what it was labelled as; a powerful chemical that sent the stomach into complete disarray, not only that but drawing chakra towards it, making the effects 10 times worse than a usual stomach ache. Exposure to it would immediately drain chakra to the intestines, be absorbed in whatever fecal matter was there and be expelled from the body in a manner most unpleasant, not only that but ordinarily the amount of chakra expelled would incapacitate the victim. He had deliberately put it in the Akimichi compound, certain that their bodies could handle it. Quite a success in terms of field tests and of course to prove a point.

His involvement in the placing of the chemical had been completely eradicated, fingerprints, footsteps, residual chakra; simply a box with a few packets in them and an instruction booklet that burnt away once it had been released - not that it mattered as he was not staying in Konoha; not as long as Dion was in charge. The man wouldn't know brilliance if it had spent years on a project and presented it to him in the most layman way possible. Konoha was a place he loved and he would happily sabotage the city in order to protect it. He would attack it from the outside, to prove a point. Dion, had no such resolve. He would maintain the status quo simply because it was what his predecessors did, but a river that does not move has waters that become stagnant. 

Kido allowed himself a smile - it seems the Hokage's analogies to nature were quite infectious. He would stay for a while longer, his research was not yet complete and he was quite curious on some of the genin that had recently graduated.


----------



## kluang (Nov 30, 2013)

*Senju Go*

"Let me see, I've brought Yukiko-chan...I mean Yukiko-sensei and my father. Yukiko-sensei and the Uzumaki Sealing Team will handle the black flames, so that means I have to focus on finding the culprit...." says Go while trying to make sense of what happen.

"Well the culprit is that Uchiha right? Because of the black flame all of this mess happen,right?" he looks down and sees Vergil and Rei are about to fight.

*Aburame Katsuro*

He walks the shitty street of the Akimichi's compound and his Kaorichū bugs becomes restless. He let a few of them out and they swirls around the compounds. "What's wrong?" ask Katsuro and the buzz in response. "The feces have an unnatural chakra about them?" Katsuro looks at one of the feces closely, and several female ninja who were on the scene look at him with shock. A man who look at a feces closely is surely mad. 

"I never heard feces having chakra in the first place...."

"He looks at the feces."

"He looks at them closely."

The female ninjas quickly turn around and leave Katsuro, who pretty much they deem insane and weird.

"Interesting.....chakra feces." mumbles Katsuro as he inspect the feces closer.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2013)

*Team 2 The Tricky Thief.*

Gintoki sat on the rooftop as he watched the events unfold beneath his feet. He had of course seen the thief snaking her way through the parlor. She was smart. She knew not to try and take it from him, but almost everyone else in the place was fair game and their little eating contest was ample distraction. He had seen her pick her spot and with expert fingers snatch wallets one by one, even having the audacity to go into the cash register  and take what she could grab in 2 seconds, the only window that would allow her to remain undetected. If Gin had not been watching for her, his own wallet would have been lifted.

The job board had a posting of a pick pocket in town and it was above an E rank mission, meaning whoever it was, was good. He had no idea she was this good though. In terms of stealth, he figured her at near chuunin level. As he watched his new team struggle with the evasive girl, he wondered if there was a light at the end of the tunnel for her. 

"Oi, she's seriously gonna get away here." he mumbled to himself as she double backed and headed towards Keikan and Takara, but through the crowds they couldn't quite see her. It was then he noticed her hands moving. "Hand seals?"

Her form suddenly changed as a smoke bomb went off enveloping her and a about a dozen other villagers. 

"Henge no jutsu...how the hell did she learn that?" Gin said surprised, his eyes searching for the anomaly in the crowd. She had stopped running and was merely walking as if nothing had happened. That was their clue, and he wondered if any of the team would figure it out.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 30, 2013)

Hidora- Team 3
​Hidora made his way back towards his little shop. "How was business today?" The teenager asked, looking at his lazy employee. "Ah? Oh yeah good, we sold seven bottles." Hidora nodded, "You are free to go then. The shop is closing early today." "Uhh... okay.." The incurable bafoon, as Hidora viewed him, then left the shop. Hidora made sure to close up the entirety of it, locking doors and windows a like, before moving down into the basement. 

The smell of chemicals infused the air down there in the dark, the sound of boiling, bubbling and burning echoed in the loneliness. "How are we this afternoon?" Hidora walked over to a cloth covered cage and slowly removed the covering. There could be seen a young dog, no older than one year. "Aroooo!" The dog howled, his back leg obviously broken. "Yes, I can see." 

Hidora turned his back to the dog and moved onto a desk, removing from it a book. "Animal Anatomy." written on the front in very nice handwriting. "Let's see... In many ways, a dog and a man are the same." Hidora shakes his head, "Let's get down to the hard part here poochie." Hidora moved to a page about organs. 

"It's regrettable, but mother never got to the organ removal part of our training."  Hidora turned to the dog in the cage, "You will be my first, Please, don't yelp too much, but if you do... you should know. We are over three hundred feet under ground and the walls are solid stone. There will be no noise, no one will hear you scream." 

Hidora then looked to another book on his desk, "Besides... if this doesn't work, we won't need to worry poochie..." Hidora lifted the book, titled "Re-animation and Re-growth." Hidora's eyes grew dark. "We will simply attempt to bring you back."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2013)

*Rei*

Rei immediately turned to look at the Hyuuga. It was obvious that this environment wasn?t the best for those two, and the only thing the words of the Onizuka managed to achieve was to light the fuse of a time bomb which didn?t take long to explode. His blue eyes became sharper and his behavior was only emitting hostility; he usually would just laugh it off or apologize mindlessly for whatever could have cause a conflict of the sort but this time he just wasn?t in the mood and it seemed like Vergil also needed to let off some steam. 

"Clan? hah, don?t give me that crap history or not I am myself and nothing else. If reputation really mattered you would already be Hokage, dude."he said knowing perfectly how everyone treated the young man in front of him."You know, I barely attended class so I never got the chance to do this but I think this is a perfect time...Come here kid, I?ll show you a piece of reality"the blond genin spoke challenging the Hyuuga.

Vergil dashed towards Rei going for his neck with the trademark Hyuuga style, hoping to cut off the chakra pathway that lead to his right arm.

"I hope you have enough balls to take a hit!"he launched himself at the same time. By what Dante had told him, he knew that vergil was pretty agile and had a pretty dynamic flow with his movements making him quite the pesky opponent. Using his main attribute consisting in speed,  Rei threw a straight fist at full speed; it was true that  his opponent was fast but being a step ahead was better. After the fist, he took a kunai out of his belt before jumping and contorting his body in order to throw a kick to the boy?s forehead.

The weapon in his hand would be used for defens ein case of his attack failing.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 8, 2013)

*Noroi
A Rambunctious Affair*

The women seemed to create a ruckus in the bar. Granted, I particularly didn't like attention being drawn my way, but this seemed fun. In fact, her little speech to the entire pub seemed to even catch my interests.

??Ha, it?s  whatever the john wants, hun. Though if we?re going have a little fun  let?s turn this ball room dance, into unruly, frenzied, ecstatic house  party where the winner gets dirty, the loser filthy, the crowd grimy and  everything else in-between! It?s going to be party ya?ll, Miyako blood vibes, verse you with a little show-oh! Sounds as if you might get lucky tonight. Miyako, at your service.? 

After the fact, roars could be heard from the customers at the tables, as the majority stood up and started going into outright fist fights. If this were a video game then the bar tender would have reached from underneath the bar and pulled out a gun, but instead, he ducked as glass was already being thrown. I turned to the women before jumping away.  

"*Now this is like it, something to really get my blood boiling. I think I'll start with some small fry before I decide to take on the main course.*"

I slapped my hand underneath the counter and placed a paper bomb, then promptly jumped away in one fluid motion. If the women did not notice or could not evade such a simple trick then there would be no point in having her as an ally. I landed on a nearby table, intercepting a mans fist. Twisting his arm, I flipped the man on his back, but I also managed to make the table under me collapse. 

Another man came in, trying to get a shot in at me, but instead I grabbed him by his throat and threw him onto the man which I had previously thrown onto the ground. I knew I got too carried away, these drunkards would provide almost no challenge. Regardless, it felt good to unleash an easy beatdown, no matter how pathetic the opponent was. 

As each drunk approached, the response became almost reactionary, however the methods with dealing with each individual seemed different. I didn't seem to realize it at the time, but each beat down became more violent than the previous. My final exchange led to me breaking a glass bottle, taking a shard, and stabbing a man in the eye; that was far different than a bar-room brawl. 

It had been at that point where I put everything into prospective. I wanted to lay low, to not be found, but my current display would definitly be reported. I had to do what I needed to do and get out. So that means I would have to settle things with that women quickly. I took a deep breath and glanced around the smoke filled room, trying to pinpoint her location.
​


----------



## kluang (Dec 9, 2013)

Aburame Katsuro

He scoop the feces and place it inside a plastic bag. "Sir what are you doing?" Aburame Katsuro looks at the direction of the voice and sees Senju Go.

"I'm collecting these feces."

"Why?"

"I believe that the information contained in this feces will tell us about the recent explosion."

"I thought it was the black flames."

"No. That flame is just the catalyst. My theory is something or someone was poisoning the Akamichis. If I'm right,  this will tell me. " explain Katsuro while showing the feces to Go.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 10, 2013)

_Kagutsuchi, Ouki_
Fate of the Innocent Lie











*~**~*​_There's no such thing as passion, there's only will._​
That's something father always used to spout when he and I debated on human conflicts, strives and philosophies. You see, unlike many of the other children, he said I was different, that I wouldn't think like many of them, that a mind like mines needed to be furnished with intelligent and creative thoughts. They always said that men and woman are versatile in their endeavors, defensive even. Father told me that eventually I would come to hate the world, if my ears would to reach truth. He once looked at me, mad, angered at me and told me. 

_"If life as you know it was a lie, would you hate me for ushering you towards the edge of despair?" _

I answered with glaring silence. I remember that my mind couldn't process the thought, and well, I honestly didn't feel like answering. I was confused, angry for some reason as to why he would ask set question. I received an equal sentiment, father in all his glory, his might, his anguish stared at me, peering into the very depths of the soul, eyes intensive enough to cause a chill on my spine, powerful enough to allow my feet to retreat slightly. My lungs clenched, air wasn't a concept, no longer could I inhale. Until he worded the words:

_"A faint clap of thunder... Clouded skies... Perhaps rain comes... If so, will you stay here with me?_"

A old text we read once when I was younger. My eyes fell towards the earth beneath the soles of my feet. As if looking for answers on concrete, disconnecting all form of communication with my father. At that instant, I felt angered, and to be honest, hurt. If I understood anything he meant, he wasn't always one to speak of what he felt, and so this attitude always got to me, always screwed with me. Out the blue he would come with this, this idiocy. 

I stood my ground, stared directly at his eyes, witnessing their hue, a hue that perfectly portrayed an emotion that had me clenched my fear in subtle fear. 

_"No."_

*~**~*​
A kicked a the earth, within several centimeters a flash of white glare had engulfed an empty void, tracing the air with flair and dexterity, the clashing of steel replaced the sound of droplets that rapidly and forcefully collided with the rocky surface. Two broken entities were combating, blades at hand swinging their blades with utter force, clearly the younger of the two was intent to kill, a lustful sense of destruction radiated from the depth of his soul, powerful enough to cause the latter to feel intimidated, fearful, and saddened. Their bodies bled, stained with the pigment of crimson, the field adorned marvelously with the art of destruction. Two entities, one who fought for reason, the other for justice. 

A whom had just acknowledge a truth that was never to be spoken had awakened to his inner demons, and the man who caused it, who had only prevented a fire, only to cause a storm, and older man who could not battle to the apex of his abilities stood ravaged, awed by such magnificence. His own kin, his own son had adapted, had infused his learning into his very soul and was used against him in heated battle. Conflicted, he couldn't be feel proud. This day would come, he knew of it. He dreaded it, a woman who awaited the two in their home, a son who would swing the doors open asking for what ready, a man who smiled at her and was reminded of how lucky he was, was now at the verge of death, along with his son, soon, only of the the other would survive.

His eyes, the son's eyes... Burning with misguided passion. His will shattered. His knowledge broken, the fabric of reality that he, the father, had spent years mounting had crumbled. Fallen into pieces, pieces that would never be mended, his hands would never mend the reality that this boy had formed throughout... The truth he had uncovered. And he couldn't not face away, this was a fragment of destiny. It was bound, it was foretold, forewarned. 

But today... was the day.

The son, twisting his feet, sliding it through the earth, turning his his sword, and thrusting backwards, and opening was formed and not before long, the blade had lunged into the flesh--

*[Fade to Black]*


----------



## LovelyPukuCakie (Dec 18, 2013)

*A young beautiful girl looks around, she sees so many posts that look like stories. She wonders if she is in a fanfiction universe. She then gasps out loud, is everyone authors? she gracefully wonders. Then she laughs, a cute laugh it was, for she was the definition of cute itself.*​​


----------

